# Mr T's - Squat to near death log



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay been out of the gym (but on this site) for a few months due to sickness and injury and looking to get back into some training this week and will hopefully be able to keep on top of a log to record my progress and keep up the motivation.

A little background about me first: I've been training off and on for nearly 2 years. Before ever touching a weight I was around 125lbs (approx 13-15% bf). With a bit of training I managed to get up to around 160lbs however my bodyfat was too high due to poor control and understanding of diet at the time. I then ran a cut and would like to think that I learned a bit more about diet/macros in doing so.

I am just under 5'8 currently at 146lbs and just under 15% bodyfat (using a 9 point caliper test). I was around 145lbs at 11% following my cut, However, I haven't trained for a few months due to an injury and before that I was plagued with illness which I believe is due to the training methods I was using. (High Intensity, all bodyparts to failure, drops, rest pause, slight DC principles).

With some assistance from simonthepieman, I will now be running a new routine focused on progressive overload and improving my big weaknesses, which are mainly all upper body. There will be no more training to failure.

The routine is 3 days per week M/W/F - Upper/Lower/Full Body and concentrates mainly on compound lifts. I will however be squatting 3x per week. Barbell Squat twice, once on Full Body day, and another on upper body day where the weight will be lowered by 50% from my heaviest weight. Lower Body day will be a front squat.

Max lifts to date:

I expect to be starting out light and build things up as I'm not only weaker than I was but I've also been out of action for a while. For reference though my maximums are the following (in lbs and kg):

Deadlifts - 300x6 (136kg)

Barbell Squat - 220x4 (100kg)

Front Squat - 180x10 (82kg)

Barbell Bench Press - (ahem) 110x8 (50kg)

Diet:

This has still to be decided as I'm considering doing some fairly long distance cycling during the week therefore would need to throw in some additional cals to compensate for this. At present, without cycling I'm sitting around 2600cals. This has me at above 300-400 above maintenance. I'm using 2g protein per lb of lbm. All of my food choices are pretty clean, I don't believe they need to be but I like it this way. The dirtier the foods I eat, the more of it I want. Currently eating 6x per day but looking to drop this to 4 or 5.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 1 - Upper Body Workout 1*

Okay so not quite the start I had hoped for. Got to the gym and all the PT's seemed to be getting their own personal morning workouts in ! Using all the equipment that I needed therefore I was limited with the equipment that I was able to use. For example the squat rack was occupied the entire time. As a result, I had to make a few alterations to exercises and exercise order.

Ah well you got to do what you got to do &#8230;. and make the most of what you've got! (or so I'm told)

Anyway, Just a nice lighter session to ease myself back in:

*Workout*

Decline BB (Smith Machine) Press:

Warm Up:

30 x 8,

40 x 8

Work Sets:

50kg x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - Smith Machine subbed in due to occupied Bench. Unable to get full stretch at bottom due to the smith machine limitations. All reps controlled up and down with chest squeeze at top.

Smith Machine Rear Squat: (Light Workout as noted in 1st post. 50-60% of estimated max)

Warm Up:

40 x 8

Work Sets:

60kg x 8,8,6 (NTF)

Notes - Again, Smith Machine subbed in for Free Weight Squat. No problems with the form restrictions of the Smith Machine. All reps just below parallel. Stopped short at 6 reps on final set as the burn was setting in a bit more than I hoped (with consideration to upcoming front squats session in a couple of days at higher intensity).

Dumbell Single Rows:

Warm Up:

10 x 8

Work Sets:

14kg x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - Subbed in for T-Bar rows. My gym doesn't have a T-Bar row machine. My plan was to use a barbell to somehow do T-rows but these were all being used at this point. All reps fairly explosive up, pause/squeeze at top and controlled negative. These were a lot tougher than I expected for a light session.

Barbell Front Shoulder Press:

Warm Up:

15 x 10

Work Sets:

20kg x 10,10,10 (NTF)

Notes - Unable to use rack, Used fixed barbells, had to pull from floor to start. Reps explosive up and controlled down (bar to chin level). Felt these quite hard on the lats (possibly as it followed db rows). Tougher than expected, Final set not too far out from failure. (approx 4-5 reps away)

Wide Grip Chins

Work Sets: (All with weight assistance)

14kg assist x 10, 27kg assist x 10, 36kg assist x 10 (near failure)

Notes - The plan here was for 4 sets of 10, however I'm lucky if I can do 8 fully extended reps with bodyweight for just one set therefore used the machine assistance. Despite the assistance I was pretty much fried at the end of set 3. All reps controlled and fully extended on the negative.

Dips (Tris):

Work Sets:

Bodyweight x 8, 5 (NTF , Taken until form dipped)

Notes - Subbed in for CGBP, couldn't get a bench again (going to have to get up earlier in the morning!). Was looking to do 3 sets however form was going early in set 2. All reps explosive up, quick squeeze at top and a slow negative down to parallel. Can usually do a lot more reps for dips however at the end of the session I was pretty much done.

*Comments*

Overall good 1st workout considering the lack of equipment that was available. Perhaps overestimated on some of the weights used for a first session back but nothing too gruelling. Already feeling quads.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Did i say 'ease myself back in' yesterday?

First day off and i'm feeling it bad!

Despite yesterday's session being a gentle re-introduction, it's easy to tell that i've not lifted in a while. Quads, Delts, Chest, Lats, Tris and Bis all aching.

In a way i love it but i hope it's gone before my next session, particularly as i'll be doing front squats.

Just finished up a nice healthy pancake ..... very nice!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

get in champ


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> get in champ


I plan to! 

Will be looking at doing the lower body session of Friday to give my legs in particular a chance to recover. They feel dead today due to the weeks of inactivity.

Next week i'll be into the planned routine in full!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 1 - Lower Body Workout 1*

Workout undertaken at about 70-80% intensity. Had to re-arrange the exercise order due to availability of machines. Deadlifts were meant to be first but had to perform Front Squat before it.

Legs were still very sore from Tuesday's squat session but just got on with it.

*Workout*

Front Squats (Smith Machine):

Warm Up:

40 x 8

Work Sets:

50kg x 10, 10, 10 (NTF)

Notes - Again, had to sub in the Smith Machine at this point as the squat rack was queued up! Benefit of the smith is that the bar can't slip down the shoulders. Took all reps to parallel.

Deadlift:

Warm Ups:

20 x 8

60 x 6

Work Sets:

100kg x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - A lot less weight than usual but a lot harder to perform than expected with less power in my legs following squats. Final set was quite tough.

Hamstring Prone Curls:

Warm Up:

14x10

Work Sets:

23kg x 7, 6 (NTF)

Notes - Final set was close to failure, maybe another 2 reps. Stopped when form started to go.

Lunges (DB):

Warm Ups:

10 x 10 (DB in each hand)

Work Sets:

16kg x 10, 10, 10 (Each Leg - NTF)

Notes - Stopped in the final set when form started to go. Very difficult last 2 sets as legs were completely done!

*
Comments*

Knackered! Felt like a cardio bashing! Serves me right for being out of the gym a for while.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

No smith machine next week. Ideally ever


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, i think i'm going to have to find a new gym. Trouble is it's the closest and most convenient to my job.

I'm usually in the gym before 7 in the morning and even then i cant get on the rack. They have one rack and one smith machine and they're always queued. Particularly the rack as people bench in the squat rack all the time!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Feeling absolutely fvcked today! Could hardly get out of bed this morning. I feel like a 90 year old man lol. Quads like lead weights and traps killing me.

Tried to loosen up and increase circulation in my legs this morning with some cardio, a gentle 5 mile bike ride. Don't really think it has helped my legs any though. Any ideas on how to reduce doms are most welcome. On the plus side, at least it's some additional cardio complete!

Looking forward to some cheat type food this evening. I allow myself some 'less healthy' food on a Saturday/Sunday but it will still contain protein. Thinking maybe some chinese food 

For now though it's some musclefood chicken, rice, veg and splash of nandos sauce!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You will adapt. Next week won't be a treat either, but up the cals stretch and use a foam roller.

Even more pain for you there.

Devilface


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm going to get the cals bumped up a bit for definite. Weighed in this morning at 10st 6lbs so no change in weight following the reintroduction of training and an additionl meal post workout. Quite happy with this.

Are you serious about the roller?  LOL if so then I'll nip to b&q first thing lol. Hey nothing's actually wose than my kid jumping all over the doms lol!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Get those calories upped lad and the weight will fly up


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Get those calories upped lad and the weight will fly up


Yeah i sure will! theyre going up in next week mate. Believe it or not but 2600 was above maintenance for me for a while mate. I grew steadily off that. I've ran 3000+, in the past, all the stuff you read on here and yes i grew and i got upto 160 from about 125 but i looked like a pile of sh1t with my shirt off. I feel like i wasted so much time. Now i just plan to keep my gains at under 1lb per week and keep my waist in check lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Foam rollers are a brilliant investment. And brutal. But I swear by it for helping recovery.

Slow and steady mate. If you can add a consistent 0.5lb a week you'll have a stone of muscle in 6 month easy


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll have a look into the foam rollers. I was somehow visualising paint rollers when you first said this lol but i've had a look at it on youtube and understand what it is now. Looks like it could kill lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 2 - Full Body Power Workout 1 *

To do no more than 5 reps per set in this workout.

Quads about 90% recovered,

Traps still killing but I'm assured it'll all get better with time. On with the lifts&#8230;

Managed to get hold of the squat/power rack this morning. 

*Workout:*

Barbell Squats:

Warm Ups:

40x8

Work Sets:

70kg x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - First 2 sets quite comfortable, feeling it a bit on the last 2 reps of final set but not near failure.

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups: 30 x 5

Work Sets:

40kg x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - Fairly easy. Did try and lift 50kg but felt 40kg would be best for getting back into it and comfortably hitting the reps.

Deadlifts:

Warm Ups:

40 x 6

60 x 5

Work Sets:

(+5kg)

105kg x 5,5 (NTF)

Notes - Traps still feeling it from Friday's deadlifts but managed to put the weight up and still comfortably do the reps.

Reverse Grip Barbell Rows:

Warm Ups:

40 x 8

50 x 8

Work Sets:

60kg x 5,5,5 (NTF but beginning to lose form on last rep od set 3)

Notes - Easy first two sets and though the weight was too light but struggled last 2 reps of last set. Elbows in tight on all sets. Squeeze at top and Slow negative.

Wide Grip Chins:

No Warm Up

Work Sets:

BW x 4, 14kg assist x 5, 27kg assist x 5 (NTF)

Notes - Intended to do these earlier in the session but I wasn't for giving up the power rack so did them last. Lats were fried. Actually felt a bit of delt interaction in the exercise. This was a first!

*Comments: *

Good session, nothing too troubling yet other than chins. Need to work on these!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Did my meal planning last night and i will now be running on 2900 calories per day starting from today. I will be spreading these calories across 5 meals now instead of 6. Ive split P/C/F at 40/40/20 just to keep it simple. 290 g protein also happens to tie in nicely with 2x my bodyweight.

Im already carrying more fat than i like, so i'm hopeful that i won't put too much more on!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 2 - Upper Body Session 2:*

Had some problems again with the equipment which led me to have to do Barbell Rows first. Been making enquiries into some alternative gyms.

*Workout:*

Barbell Rows (overhand grip):

Warm Ups:

35 x 6

Work Sets:

45kg x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - Relatively straight forward.

Decline Bench Press:

Warm Ups:

30 x 8

Work Sets:

40 x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - Did this on the Smith last time. This time was without the smith. Big Difference! Could really feel the stretch at the bottom and pain still in the chest from Mondays Flat BB Press. Other than this the weight was comfortable enough.

Barbell Squat (Light session):

Work Sets:

40kg x 8,8,8 (NTF)

Notes - This was the light barbell squat session. Set weight at around 50-60% of my Power Squat weight. Very Easy weight for me. Went a*s to calves to make it more difficult.

Barbell Shoulder Press:

Warm Ups:

20 x 10

Work Sets:

25 x 10,7,5 (NTF)

Notes - Obviously went a jump too far here for 3 x 10. Could have completed 2 x 10 at this weight going to failure but chose to be sensible. Will reduce to 22.5kg for next session as I should have here.

Wide Grip Pullups:

Work Sets:

BW X 5, (to loss of form)

9kg (assist) x 6 (to loss of form)

14kg (assist) x 5 (to loss of form) - All better than previous week.

Notes - Tried to use less assistance this time and not worry about the rep range. Again, having quite some difficulty with these. May need to add them in earlier next time if possible so that my lats aren't already fried!

Side DB Lateral Raises:

Work Sets:

4kg x 15,7,5 (all sets taken to loss of form)

Notes - Isolation exercise added in to focus on my delt weakness.

Neutral Grip Pullups:

Work Sets:

BW x 6, 3 (both to failure)

Notes - Extra set of chins thrown in just to get some additional work on them.

*Comments:*

Bit of a mixed bag session. Some things comfortable, and some a bit more challenging than I anticipated. Still feeling my way into the routine though and certain exercises and I expect some good improvements in the lifts.

I'm enjoying the routine, it's good to not be directly doing biceps etc. My small guns were actually pumped up to 'not so small' guns following the pull-ups! This was quite nice to see. Didn't get this as good doing bicep isolation exercises. Pity it's just a temporary pump for now lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Today's and pretty much every days plan. Only dinner that changes much.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey mate, good luck with your goals. Bet you're happy to be back working out!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Hey mate, good luck with your goals. Bet you're happy to be back working out!


Cheers mate. Appreciate it.

Haha yeah i sure am. I've got a bit fat with the break lol and now i'm adding calories! :laugh:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 2 - Lower Body Workout 2:*

No muscle soreness or injuries prior to the workout just a slight feeling of tiredness following some heavy cardio on Thursday.

No obstacles to the planned routine this time either in terms of available equipment!

Anyway.... time to turn it up a notch!!!

*Workout:*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups:

35 x 10

80 x 5

Work Sets:

(2.5kg added to previous lift)

107.5kg x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - Intense final set but was all manageable with good form.

Front Squat:

Warm Ups:

40 x 10

Work Sets:

(2.5kg added to previous lift)

52.5kg x 10,10,10 (NTF - note - form was going on last rep of set 3)

Notes - Not a difficult weight to lift but at 30 reps the fatigue set in towards the end.

Hamstring (Prone) Curls:

Warm Ups:

14 x 10

Work Sets:

23kg x 10, 6 (Second set taken to loss of form)

Notes - Had planned to do a 2 x 8 but forgot myself and done 10 reps on set 1, this was okay but possibly affected set 2. A Progression was made anyway in terms of reps.

Leg Press:

Warm Ups:

66 x 8

Work Sets:

86kg x 8,8,8 (NTF)

Notes - Moderate leg press. Can comfortably increase next time.

*Comments:*

So far I'm definitely finding the lower body workouts the most difficult of the 3 workouts. Deadlifts followed by 30 reps of front squats is tough! I was kind of running out of time at the end so I swapped out lunges for the leg press to get it done quicker. (not just because it's easier! lol)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good work out mate


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks mate. I'm enjoying the workouts. The one thing that feels like i've been missing is calves. Should i throw something in for these at any point? And if so any recommendations?

Recovery seems to be quicker recently. Not sure if its training frequency, adaptation, increased calories or all of these but my legs are fine today and my traps are only slightly sore.

Will be doing a weigh-in tomorrow first thing and maybe also do a skinfold update. I can defibitely see that i'm putting on some fat moving from 2600 to 2900. Even with some intense cardio through the week. Any abs i had left are now completely gone! ....As long as it doesn't get too out of control again!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Do calves when and whatever you want.

In a rush, will update tomorrow.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Will be ordering some steak and chips with a nice sauce in tonight. Might even go for a nice dessert too! Got to love saturdays!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

First weigh-in this morning since increasing my calories. Also done a nine point skinfold test for an up to date bodyfat%

Weight now at 149lbs (3lbs increase from last week)

Bodyfat is at 14.9% which is the same percentage i started the log at so it appears i may have had a nice clean increase of 3lbs in the last 3 weeks.

My readings around the abdominals had increased therefore i have been correct in the respect that i feel like i've been gaining weight around the stomach recently however the caliper readings have dropped around various other bodyparts.

Overall i'm happy with that so far. Just got to keep going and increasing those weights!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 3 - Full Body Power Workout 2:*

*Workout:*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups:

55 x 8

85 x 5

Work Sets:

(increased previous lift by +2.5kg)

110kg x 5,5 (NTF)

Notes - Comfortable enough.

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups:

45 x 8

Work Sets:

(increased previous lift by +2.5kg)

72.5kg x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - Comfortable enough 3 sets. For some reason feel like I'm driving more with my right leg. First time I've noticed this. Anyone recommend whether this normal or should I try and adjust stance to correct it?

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups:

30 x 6

Work Sets:

(increased previous lift by +2.5kg)

42.5kg x 5,5,5 (NTF)

Notes - A moderate lift, I'm weak as sh!t with bench press (and upper body in general). I'm not going to lie and say it was very easy, but it wasn't too difficult either &#8230;I was just slightly wobbly! I use a slow negative, touch the chest and explode up. Would appreciate if someone could advise whether I should change this technique?

Barbell Rows (underhand grip):

Warm Ups:

45 x 6

Work Sets:

(increased previous lift by +2.5kg)

62.5kg x 5

60kg x 5, 4 (almost failure on last set)

Final set supersetted with Wide Grip Pullups BW X 5 (Failure)

Notes - For some reason these blew me out, not sure whether it was due to the weight being too heavy, too little rest between sets as I was in a hurry, over-confidence or just plain old fatigue. Due to lack of time I was only able to get the one set of pull-ups in and decided to take it to failure. I might have to try and get the rows in nearer the start of the session (where they're supposed to be) or alternatively reduce the increments. It's possible that my starting weight was too heavy with this exercise. Last week's notes suggest the lift with 60kg was difficult.

*Comments:*

A good session with progression on everything except the rows. Not sure what went wrong here. I suppose I can take some positive from this in that I managed one set at a heavier weight but I was still disappointed with this.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Didn't realise you had a journal mate! Subbed.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dead lifts would have fatigued the back. So that's probably why.

You'll smash the 62.5 out of the park next week. I'm sure of it


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Didn't realise you had a journal mate! Subbed.


Yeah, its good to keep tabs on things and i take some notes which are proving useful as i normally just write the numbers. Also will be good for simon to kick my ar$e when necessary lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Dead lifts would have fatigued the back. So that's probably why.
> 
> You'll smash the 62.5 out of the park next week. I'm sure of it


Loving the confidence. It's rubbing off lol.

But Yeah that's probably it mate. Its about the only one i havent increased yet.

Oh and i'm lovin not regularly doin biceps :laugh: Think its actually benefitting them.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

With rows. Don't get too precious on form. Sow long as your lower back is tight, a little momentum isn't a bad thing. Remember this is POWER DAY


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> With rows. Don't get too precious on form. Sow long as your lower back is tight, a little momentum isn't a bad thing. Remember this is POWER DAY


Ah i see, my form is very strict and reps controlled on all exercises. I'll let it go a bit on the rows then. Would the same apply to bench as well? I think i have like a 2-3 second negative on bench at present.

Hows your training bavk on british soil been going anyway mate. Haven't seen your log. You been busy?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've not had inaccessible to my laptop and logging is a bitch in my phone. I'm still training, 4 times a week with some cardio.

I move into my new place next weekend so hopefully I will get that sorted. Planning a mini cut before lean bulking.

For your bench, a 2 sec controlled negative and minimal pause at the bottom. Then explode up in a powerful, but controlled manner.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've not had inaccessible to my laptop and logging is a bitch in my phone. I'm still training, 4 times a week with some cardio.
> 
> I move into my new place next weekend so hopefully I will get that sorted. Planning a mini cut before lean bulking.
> 
> For your bench, a 2 sec controlled negative and minimal pause at the bottom. Then explode up in a powerful, but controlled manner.


No problem, i think i maybe hold it at the bottom but i'll cut that out.

I look forward to seeing this mini-cut and the food you eat.

Would be interested to hear your thoughts on the whole 'high gi carbs post workout' theory. I never use high gi carbs but i see a lot of folks on the forum pushing it recently. I thought this was just more broscience. Am i wrong?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Try it and see.

I think it's unnecessary and little real world data to support it from what I have seen.

But you are your own guinea pig and it could work for you


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Try it and see.
> 
> I think it's unnecessary and little real world data to support it from what I have seen.
> 
> But you are your own guinea pig and it could work for you


I used dextrose/maltodextrin when i first started training for a few months as it seemed to be the done thing. However nothing was controlled, i just ate everything i wanted alongside it so it's hard to say. I'd need to try it again. It just strikes me as a good way to get assure regular dental appointments. :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

**** that. If you wanted hi GI. At least have fun and eat haribo or some coco pops. Even fruit.

But ultimately your overall macro consumption is the biggest factor in your body composition.

If your want high GI PWO, then make sure it fits your daily macros


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> **** that. If you wanted hi GI. At least have fun and eat haribo or some coco pops. Even fruit.
> 
> But ultimately your overall macro consumption is the biggest factor in your body composition.
> 
> If your want high GI PWO, then make sure it fits your daily macros


LMFAO I hadn't thought about that but i'm going to have to try it now. A plate of steak and haribo! Lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve Redgrave and his boys used to have a bucket of Jelly babies on hand between races


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Steve Redgrave and his boys used to have a bucket of Jelly babies on hand between races


Problem i'd have with this is that i'd take the entire bucket! :laugh:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 3 - Upper Body Workout 3*

Not happy at the start of this! Got to gym and it was like sardines at 7.30am!! had to throw out decline BB press and do dumbbells instead today. Will be cancelling membership. Looking at 2 other options tomorrow.

*Workout:*

Wide Grip Pullups:

Warm Ups:

9kg assist x 8

Work Sets:

BW x 8, 5, 3 NTF (Partials - Not fully extended, each set taken to loss of form)

Notes - Planned to do these with the assistance but ended up working in with someone so did all sets Bodyweight. Finding these to be my most challenging exercise but I won't give up! I want to be completing 3 sets of these with a plate hanging from me in the next 3 months.

Dumbbell Decline Bench Press:

Warm Ups:

10 x 10

14 x 8

16 x 5

Work Sets:

20kg x 5,5,6 (NTF)

Notes - Not too difficult, should comfortably be able to increase.

Barbell Rows (Overhand Grip):

Warm Ups:

35 x 8

Work Sets:

(added 5kg to previous lift)

50kg x 5,5,5 NTF (Last set was close to failure)

Notes - Got a bit too cocky with these and added 5 kg rather than 2.5kg. The warmup felt very light plus I had a look at my reverse grip row which is at 62.5kg and reckoned I could increase it to 50kg, I was right, I managed it but I struggled with the final set. Should have been more comfortable&#8230; Should have went to the 52.5kg!

Barbell Squats (Light Session):

No warm ups.

Work Sets:

(added 2.5kg to previous light squat lift)

42.5kg x 8,8,8 NTF

Notes - P1ss easy for me but that's the intention with light squats on upper body day.

Overhead Barbell Shoulder Press:

Warm Ups:

20 x 10

Work Sets:

25 x 10, 9, 6 (NTF - sets 2 and 3 taken to loss of form) (increase in reps on each set from previous)

Notes - Felt good, this was another one that I jumped the gun with previously going from 20kg to 25kg (rather than 22.5kg) and flattening myself for the reps but almost got there this time.

Dips (Triceps):

No Warm Up.

Work Sets:

BW x 10, 7, 4 (NTF - all sets taken to loss of form) (increase in reps on all sets from previous)

Notes - Added these in as one of two exercises to focus on my weaknesses (arms). All reps fast and to 90 degrees.

Side Lateral DB Raises:

No Warm Up.

Work Sets:

(Increase of 2kg from previous)

6kg x 8, 5 (NTF - all sets taken to loss of form)

Notes - Isolation exercise to focus on another weakness. I do these slow and controlled trying to focus on the side delts. Everyone I see bangs these up using much heavier weights using their back and momentum, how should they be done?

*Comments :*

Happy with today, plenty of progression in reps or weights. Need to calm my over-confidence with weights a bit though! Sometimes forgetting that it's 3 working sets I'm doing with this routine.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

From now on. Only 5kg jumps on the squats and DLs. I've been there before and you end up hitting a wall you keep trying to jump over, rather than a steady cruise.

I'd recommend throwing in extra reps rather than rushing the weight.

With regards to the flys. I think slow with strong muscle mind connection or light with loads or reps till your arms feel full of battery acid


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> From now on. Only 5kg jumps on the squats and DLs. I've been there before and you end up hitting a wall you keep trying to jump over, rather than a steady cruise.
> 
> I'd recommend throwing in extra reps rather than rushing the weight.
> 
> With regards to the flys. I think slow with strong muscle mind connection or light with loads or reps till your arms feel full of battery acid


Yeah my lesson has been learned mate lol. Just thought my previous weeks weight was way too low but i was wrong.

In terms of squats and deadlifts i've been using 2.5kg increments. Do you think i should up these by 5kg then? I do deadlifts 2x per week so that woukd be 10kg going on each week if i added 5kg each time?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Stick to 2,5. Maybe 5kg for a few weeks if it feels like kid weights at the moment


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll probably stick with the 2.5 increments. My best is around 135 so it is a bit lighter in comparison but i need to remind myself that when i did that it was only for the one all out set and i probably couldnt have repped another 2 afterwards whereas now it's a full 3 sets that i have to hit the reps with.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

After making the above statement i only go and increase it by 5kg. Thankfully it was okay.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yesterdays Workout:

*
Week 3 - Lower Body Workout 3*

*Workout:*

Deadlift

Warm Ups:

35 x 8

75 x 6

Work Sets:

(+5kg from last time)

115kg x 5,5,5 NTF

Notes - Felt tough but good. Did set 2 with a slower negative which almost made me lose my grip. blasted set 3.

Front Squat:

Warm Ups:

40 x 8

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg from last time)

55kg x 10,10,10 NTF

Notes - Not a difficult weight to lift but 30 reps of any weight on a front squat is tough to some degree. Was sweating like a b1tch after this. Back to Back deadlifts and squats is gruelling!

Hamstring (Prone) Curls:

Warm Ups:

14 x 10

Work Sets:

23kg x 8,7 NTF (Taken to loss of form on set 2)

Notes - Difficult exercise with already bust legs.

Leg Press:

Warm Ups:

66 x 8

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg from last time)

88.5kg x 8,8,10 NTF

Notes - Straightforward, added in extra reps until form got a bit shaky.

Chins (Palms facing):

Warm Up:

9kg assist x 8

Work Sets:

BW x 8,6 NTF (Both sets taken to loss of form)

Notes - An extra piece of upper body work thrown into the mix.

*Comments*

Good Session. Pleased with the 2 big ones. Deadlifts beginning to feel heavier now and i love deadlifts.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Weigh in this morning at 149.5lbs. An increase of 0.5lbs on last week however did no cardio this week.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wait until you lift 200kg. Great feeling.

I will start my cut on Monday and will try and log better.

One work out from last week. Squat 100KG x 10 supersetted with 40kg overhead press. 7 sets in 30 mins. Ouch. Then I did 2 sets of db press and hammie curls


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol that's a long way off...unless i start jabbing the old test. Think 150kg is my short term goal.

Nice workout mate. Do you generally fly through your workouts with short rest periods?

Oh and remember to include the haribo as part of this cut


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Not a typical workout for me, I was pushed for time and wanted to hammer the legs as I had been eating like a horse for days. I was aiming for 10 sets, but my back and abs were hammered. Lol.

I might eat some ridiculous things just to prove a point. I will add photos too


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 4 - Full Body Workout 3:*

Very pushed for time today so had to whizz through this!

*Workout:*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups:

45 x 8

80 x 6

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg from last time)

117.5 kg x 5,5 NTF

Notes - Can feel this gradually getting a bit tougher now but managed it all in good form.

Flat Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups:

30 x 6

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg from last time)

45kg x 5,5,5 NTF

Notes - Bit Shaky with the last rep of set 3

Barbell Squats:

Warm Ups:

45 x 8

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg from last time)

75 kg x 5,5,5 NTF

Notes - Still hitting plenty of depth and managing quite comfortably.

Underhand Grip Barbell Rows:

Warm Ups:

45 x 6

Work Sets:

62.5kg x 5,5,5 NTF (Form seriously to pot on the last rep)

Notes - Really struggling with this. Managed all the reps but I was using a lot of momentum for the last 2 sets. Barely managed the last 2 reps of set 3. Maybe went a bit heavy too soon with this exercise. I suspect 65kg may be a problem for me, other than move it to the start of my session what else can I change up? More sets with lighter weight?

Wide Grip Pullups:

No Warm Up

Work Sets

BW x 5,5,3 (last set to loss of form)

Notes - Had to blast through this, almost left it. I'm sure the 3 sets of 5 at bodyweight are there with greater rest periods.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Blast next week as per normal and we will change a few things the following week


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah mate. Everything is going well with the exception of those rows. Even pullups are starting to feel a bit stronger now.

I got a question as well just out of curiosity really.... when i upped calories i got an initial spurt in weight gain of 3lbs this was then followed by 0.5lbs. The opposite thing happens on the first week of a cut where carbs are reduced and theres a big weight loss followed by a steady loss. Is this all to do with additional water being held/removed due to carbs?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BINGO


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, if all the others are feeling good. Drop the rows to 50 and do 8 reps and work up again


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, i'll give this a go next time mate!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 4 - Upper Body Workout 4:*

Had a bit more time in the gym today so threw in a few extra bits and pieces

*Workout:*

Pullups (Wide Grip):

Warm Ups:

18kg assist x 8

9kg assist x 6

Work Sets:

BW x 8,6,4 (All taken to loss of form)

Notes - A slight increase in reps here. Tbh the assisted warm ups are more or less nothing now. I'm pulling myself up without the thing touching my legs, it's more a hinderance so i think i'll be going straight in at Bodyweight in future.

Barbell Rows (Overhand):

Warm Ups:

35 x 8

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg increase from last time)

52.5kg x 5,5,5 NTF

Notes - Fairly tough 3rd set but otherwise good.

Decline Dumbbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups:

16 x 6

20 x 6

Work Sets:

(+2kg increase per dumbbell from last time)

22 x 5,5,6 NTF

Notes - Very Comfortable, i find DB bench presing much easier than barbell for some reason.

Barbell Squat (Light Session):

No Warm Ups

Work Sets:

(+7.5kg from last light squat session)

50kg x 8,8,8 NTF

Notes - Very easy as expected

Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press:

Warm Ups:

6 x 10

10 x 8

Work Sets:

12kg x 10,10,10 NTF (last rep or two on set 3 were shaky)

Side Lateral Raises>(DB Curls) Superset:

4kg > 8kg

x17 > x 15

x11 > x 6

x 7 > x 5

NTF (All taken to loss of form)

Notes - Just an extra few high reps exercises for weaknesses

*
Dips:*

No Warm Ups

Work Sets:

BW X 12,8,6 NTF (All taken to loss of form)

Notes - Increase in reps

*
Comments*

Bit more volume than normal. Good session for me, some decent increases.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

On another note - One of my weaknesses that i would like to bring up is my shoulders to upper arm. I would like to develop more rounded shoulders and a thicker outside bicep.

Any suggestions for what exercises would best to develop these a bit? I currently do the lateral raises. is there anything more beneficial? Currently i'm pretty flat o the shoulder to bicep


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a plan for this. Let's keep going with this until you plateaux and we can swap it around a bit.

For now finish the upper body days with 4x 10 BD shoulder press. With the last set going to absolute failure. Only on the last set though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Feel free to add in a tricep iso if you have time. 2 sets for as many reps as a possible


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fvcking injured! Not sure what's happened as i was fine yesterday for the entire day after my workout.

Today i can barely keep my head up due to an excruciating pain in my neck. I've had a problem with this recently. Looks like tomorrow's session is cancelled.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Morning weigh in complete. Now upto 153.5 lbs that's a 4lb increase on last week. So i had a 3lb gain in the first week of increased cals then minimal gain in the second week of 0.5lb and now this week i've gained 4lbs. A little confused by how it all works. My macros have been bang on the money as usual. The only thing different is that i didn't train on Friday.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How's the neck?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> How's the neck?


It's better than it was mate. Still having difficulty turning it and i'm dosed up on valium and anti inflams but at least i can now walk without agonising pain. I'm hopeful it'll have cleared by wednesday!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking for some advice.

Having upped my calories to 2900 i've piled on almost 8lbs in 3 weeks, this might be good to some but looking at myself in the mirror my stomach os sticking out pretty bad and it doesn't look particularly great. It also give a fattier appearance to my nipples. I looked a lot sharper/better around 142-144bs than i do at 154lbs. My chick has commented to this effect also. I feel like in terms of diet i'm going back down the road i was on previously as explained in my OP. I feel i'm doing well in the gym and recovering really well on the additional cals but seem to always load on fat when i eat.

Given that i have no time whatsoever to get any additional cardio in. Does anyone have any ideas on how i go about stopping these fat gains?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Drop your cals to 2500 for a week

This is odd as you can't gain 8lbs of fat in 3 weeks on 3k calories. It's impossible.

You metabolism can't be that slow.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Drop your cals to 2500 for a week
> 
> This is odd as you can't gain 8lbs of fat in 3 weeks on 3k calories. It's impossible.
> 
> You metabolism can't be that slow.


Lol, i'm not kidding mate. All macros are constant to the letter with one cheeky meal per week. When i weigh it's consistently at the same rime, same conditions upon waking.

I absolutely pounded on fat the last time around as well. I got a big increase in weight and guns but a nice big waistlime to go with it lol. That's why i was a little weary bumping upto 2900 when 2600 had me gaining. 3000 seems to be the standard protocol around these forums as a minimim though :laugh:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I do:

Protein 290g

Carb 290g

Fat 65g

Could it be an issue with carbs for me?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Why did you bump it up when you was gaining?

Go back to 2600. If you plateaux. Make smaller increments. Regardless. 500 cals excess a week should only put on 1lb a week fat. The maths don't make sense either way. You weirdo


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Why did you bump it up when you was gaining?
> 
> Go back to 2600. If you plateaux. Make smaller increments. Regardless. 500 cals excess a week should only put on 1lb a week fat. The maths don't make sense either way. You weirdo


Haha cos two crazy guys on here advised so back on page 1 of my journal :laugh:

To be honest though i seemed to have plateaud at that weight with those calories. I can't for the life of me understand what's hapoened but the weights i've given have all been my butt naked 8am weekly weigh ins lol.

What i'll do is work out some new cals tonight to bring me back to 2500 and start it tomorrow. I'll take a weight in the morning as well for reference and also just to ensure that nothing funny was happening with the weekend one.

I'm thinking about keeping protein the same and taking the calories away from carbs? That seem okay?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Meal plans made.

As of tomorrow it's back to 2600 calories.

Protein 290g

Carbs 230g

Fats 58g

Tine to get rid of my beer gut!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Protein seems a little high. Fat a little low, but it shouldn't kill you


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Protein seems a little high. Fat a little low, but it shouldn't kill you


Yeah, i had always set protein at around 2g per lb of lbm however never really recovered very well. When i increased the calories to 2900 with higher protein (approx 2g per lb bodyweight) i feel as if my recovery has improved. This could be a number of favtors but i've decided to stick with the same protein and reduce fats and carvs. What is a decent guide for fats?

In terms of weight. I came in slightly lighter at 152.5lbs this morning, perhaps slightly down as i haven't been near a gym, i'm not sure but it's still a significant jump from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Anything over 1.5g protein at your level is excessive.

I'd try to get fats to 60-70g.

Calories are king though


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Anything over 1.5g protein at your level is excessive.
> 
> I'd try to get fats to 60-70g.
> 
> Calories are king though


Is this 1.5 against lean mass or total weight. I'm happy to sit on the highside for now anyway and see how i go with recovery. Defibitely been feeling better since i bumped it up.

I could bump the fats up to around 60 using some extra efa's if you feel it would be beneficial. I basically just put this in at 20% but can easily increase slightly


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Your recovery was probably linked moretoextra cals and carbs than protein past 1.5 pro


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Your recovery was probably linked moretoextra cals and carbs than protein past 1.5 pro


Ahh the diets drives me nuts lol.

on 2600 i was at 250p, 300c, 45f

moved it to 2900 at 290p, 290f and 65F. so i increased protein and reduced my carbs slightly. (so i guess i didn't even incrrease carbs!)

Although probably right in that its overall cals that helped the recovery.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You are your own guinea pig and if something is working. Keep doing it


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Not been using any supplements as such so far in the journal other than whey, vit c and fish oils.

I don't particlarly believe in most of them and feel a lot are probably a waste of money.

However having done some research i understand the following could be of benefit:

Creatine mono (proven to increase strength to some effect)

BCAA (some swear by it although i've read others claim that a protein shake has more or less the same effect?)

ZMA (wouldnt have thought of this but i had a trial pack and it gave me some pretty deep and lucid dreams. Pretty fvcked up actually bit considering for thr sleep aspect)

Any thoughts recommendations welcome.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BCAAs are useless unless you are cutting. And then it's still debate able. If you are eatinging 300g protein you have more BCAAs than you need already.

ZMA, multi, creatine mono and fish oil is pretty much it for me. Anything else and you might as well do gear.

Pre work outs aren't bad if you find one that works well with you and you have cash to burn


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Green tea if that counts too


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah that was basically the arguement i had read against bcaa.

I have test-e in the cupboard but I'll go for mono for the time being lol. Used it once before and responded quite well.

The ZMA. Any particular brand recommendations? I normally buy from bulk suppliers but i i tried some from a bulk supplier a while back and it was poor in compatison to the sample i just tried (from a very expensive brand).

Pre-workouts i'll pass on and take some caffeine tabs instead lol. Would prefer not to have an energy crash at work tbh.

Green tea and regular tea i drink quite often


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Got myself some Primaforce zma and also some creatine mono.

Had a decent workout today with a still slightly sore neck.

Will post a detailed update later.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yesterdays Workout

*Week 5 - Upper Body Workout 5*

Had an injury last week so had to be careful with exercise selection. Avoided pull-ups also as I felt this would aggravate things.

Again things in a slightly different order.

*Workout:*

Barbell Squats: (Light session)

Warm Ups:

20 x 8

40 x 8

Work Sets:

(increased weight + 5kg)

55kg x 8,8,8 NTF

Barbell Shoulder Press:

Warm Ups:

20 x 10

Work Sets:

25kg x 10, 9, 7 NTF

Notes - More reps

Decline Barbell Press:

Warm Ups:

30 x 8

37.5 x 8

Work Sets:

(increased +2.5kg from previous)

42.5kg x 8,5,5 NTF

Notes - Fvcked up here slightly. Thought it was 3 x 8 then realised it was 3 x 5

Barbell Rows (conventional grip):

Warm Ups:

35 x 8

45 x 8

Work Sets:

(increased +2.5kg from previous)

55 x 5,5,5 NTF

Tricep Pushdown (rope):

Warm Ups:

9 x 10

Work Sets:

14kg x 14, 9 (both sets to failure)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good workout mate


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yesterdays Workout

*
Week 5 - Lower Body Workout 4*

Injury still not 100% but continued on regardless and managed to complete without causing any further problems.

*Workout*

Front Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups:

20 x 10

40 x 8

Work Sets:

55kg x 10,10,10 NTF

Notes - Comfortable

Deadlift:

Warm Ups::

55 x 5

85 x 5

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg from previous)

120kg x 5,5,5 NTF

Notes - Easier than expected.

Hamstring Prone Curls:

Warm Ups:

14 x 8

Work Sets:

23kg x 8,8 (close to failure)

Notes - Increase in reps.

Leg Press:

Warm Ups:

66 x 8

79 x 8

Work Sets:

(+5kg from previous)

93kg x 8,10 NTF

Notes - Quite easy

Dumbbell Lateral Raises:

Warm Ups:

4 x 8

Work Sets:

(+2kg from previous)

6kg x 9,7 (near failure)

Supersetted with Dumbbell Curls > 6kg x 21,11 (last set to failure)


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Also look like i've lost a bit of fat and look a bit better than i did when i was on 2900 cals which i'm pleased with.

Will be looking to start taking creatine this weekend. Does it make any difference on workout days when i take it? First thing in the morning would be ideal for me but i've noticed a few posts that mention post workout.

Also i have a tub of beta alanine lying in my cupboard that i received as a freebie months ago. Might it be a good idea to add this i add this in with the creatine? I remember briefly reading something about a study on the effectiveness of BA and cratine used together. I didn't look into it though.

I guess it could be worth a try anyway.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Beta aline 30 mins before training. Do this at other times at your peril

Creatine whenever. There logic to doing it pre/post workout. But consistency in convenience will be better in the long term


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Beta aline 30 mins before training. Do this at other times at your peril
> 
> Creatine whenever. There logic to doing it pre/post workout. But consistency in convenience will be better in the long term


Cheers Mate. Haha yeah i heard it gives the tingles/itches. I had that off something i sampled before.

Weekend weigh in today came in at 150.5 lbs.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ps. You wouldnt have lost fat. It's bloat.

What carbs have you been eating? Where did your extra carbs come from?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Ps. You wouldnt have lost fat. It's bloat.
> 
> What carbs have you been eating? Where did your extra carbs come from?


Ah yeah from water dropping. Fat or water it makes me feel better lol.

How do you mean with the carbs mate? Still just as id planned out at 230g and the fats increased slightly following your advice to 60g. I get my carbs mostly from oats (in pancakes) and also potatoes, rice, spaghetti etc.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> No smith machine next week. Ideally ever


really?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I started a cycle of creatine yesterday and taking zma also.

I want to know if anyone can advise how long it normally takes for the creatine to 'kick in'?

I feel like i'm feeling an increase in libido already? Is this normal. And should i run any sort of nolva/clomid combo for pct? And maybe some hcg on cycle to keep my nuts in order?

Cheers

:laugh:


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

whats the zma for mate? gd luck


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 6 - Full Body Workout 4:*

*Workout:*

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups:

20 x 8

50 x 8

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg from last time)

77.5 kg x 5,5,5 NTF

Notes - Was at a new gym today and with a mirror directly in front of me i was able to see that i'm getting really deep with my squats, didn't realise i was getting as deep as this.

Underhand Grip Barbell Rows:

Warm Ups:

20 x 8

45 x 8

Work Sets:

65kg x 5 NTF

55kg X 5,5 NTF

Notes - Really need to start reviewing my log before going into the gym. Completely forgot i was supposed to drop the weight. Then when i realised i dropped it to 55kg rather than the 50kg that i was supposed to. Managed it but it was still damn tough.

Flat BB Bench Press :

Warm Ups:

20 x 8

30 x 6

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg from last time)

47.5 kg x 5,5,5 NTF (last rep of set 3 was near failure)

Notes - Could do with a good pointer/video on effective Bench Press technique/positioning. Despite being able to push these out, I'm feeling a bit unstable on the bench.

Barbell Deadlift:

Warm Ups:

60 x 6

90 x 5

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg from previous)

122.5kg x 5,5 NTF

*Comments:*

This was a sh1tty session. Despite pretty much still progressing in everything i felt like [email protected] I went to the gym with a bit of a sore throat and i think it affected me. I probably should have gave it a miss but didn't want to due to missing a couple last week injured. The deadlift was the worst. I did 3 sets of 120kg very easily on Friday but today i was really struggling with the 2 sets of 122.5kg. Last week i could see the PB 140kg easily within my grasp but today it seemed a million miles away.

I guess we all have these sessions from time to time. I'll just put it behind me try to be pleased that i still hit my targets.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

1990 said:


> whats the zma for mate? gd luck


Thanks mate.

I'm really only taking it after receiving a free sample and finding that it had a positive affect on my sleep mate. (I'm sometimes a bad sleeper). However i believe, it's apparently a good supplement to compensate for some of the most commonly lacking minerals in a lot of individuals. I've also read that it can boost testosterone, however i'd be surprised if it did tbh. I'm just trying it out really, the sleep improvement is a good enough reason as it is for me.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I'm really only taking it after receiving a free sample and finding that it had a positive affect on my sleep mate. (I'm sometimes a bad sleeper). However i believe, it's apparently a good supplement to compensate for some of the most commonly lacking minerals in a lot of individuals. I've also read that it can boost testosterone, however i'd be surprised if it did tbh. I'm just trying it out really, the sleep improvement is a good enough reason as it is for me.


yeah i thought it was something to do with sleep. i remember reading people were getting mad vivid dreams lol.

could maybe do with some i get bad insomnia too. and get some extra zinc cant hurt.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

1990 said:


> yeah i thought it was something to do with sleep. i remember reading people were getting mad vivid dreams lol.
> 
> could maybe do with some i get bad insomnia too. and get some extra zinc cant hurt.


Some of the things i've dreamt about have been damn freaky and colorful and seem to reflect some real life fears and situations :laugh: but i am noticing that when i wake up i do feel as if i've slept a bit longer than normal so this is hopefully a positive thing cos i usually feel fvcked when i wake up!


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wanna get to around your body fat levels gd work so far man i will take this as motivation, need to get my abs showing more!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

1990 said:


> I wanna get to around your body fat levels gd work so far man i will take this as motivation, need to get my abs showing more!


Not quite like that anymore mate lol, on the plus side though my arms are a little bigger than a pencil now though :laugh:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

A back shot from today.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 6 - Upper Body Workout 6*

Decline Bench:

Warm Ups

30 x 8

37.5 x 8

Work Sets (+2.5)

45 x 5,5,5 (last set near failure)

Light Squats:

Warm Ups

20 x 8

40 x 8

Work Sets (+5)

55 x 8,8,8 NTF

Overhead BB Press :

Warm Ups

20 x 10

Work Sets (same weight)

25 x 10,10,10,10 (more reps - last set near failure)

BB Rows (conventional):

Warm Ups

35 x 5

45 x 5

Work Sets (+2.5kg)

57.5 x 5,4,4 (near failure - finding heavy)

Supersetted with Chinups Palm Facing - BW X 8,4,2

Rope Pushdowns:

Warm Ups

9 x 10

Work Sets (+4kg)

18kg x 12, 6 (both failure)


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice one mate!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Nice one mate!


Cheers mate. How are things working out for yourself? I notice we both bench about the same weak amount lol. How is it feeling? I'm at 47.5 too on flat. Damn chest!

I watched a few videos on technique though and i think my grips been too narrow. Moved my elbows to 90degrees to the bar today for decline and although it was harder i felt more stable and like i was working chest harder.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Cheers mate. How are things working out for yourself? I notice we both bench about the same weak amount lol. How is it feeling? I'm at 47.5 too on flat. Damn chest!
> 
> I watched a few videos on technique though and i think my grips been too narrow. Moved my elbows to 90degrees to the bar today for decline and although it was harder i felt more stable and like i was working chest harder.


Not too bad thanks mate. Had a week off last week and it felt like forever lol.

Yeah my bench is s*it. Good point about the grip though. One of my mates in the gym said my grip was too narrow so trying to widen it a bit.

I'd love to get to 100kg bench one day!

That's some good weight your lifting with deadlifts btw. My max before starting strength was 110kg. I love deadlifts!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Not too bad thanks mate. Had a week off last week and it felt like forever lol.
> 
> Yeah my bench is s*it. Good point about the grip though. One of my mates in the gym said my grip was too narrow so trying to widen it a bit.
> 
> ...


Worth a try to see how you get on with it. I've always been a bit wobbly on Bench, not sure if it's because i'm more used to pressing dumbbells.

100kg might be yours sooner than you know it mate once you start on the supplements lol.

Yeah deads are my favourite exercise. Probably my strongest tbh. My best is just shy of 140kg but that was when i was ramping up warmups for one big final set. The method has changed a bit now. Looking forward to hitting the 140kg for 3 x 5. That's my short term goal.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Splurging on a nandos tonight :thumb:

Will make sure it fits within the macros lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A day off won't be an issue. You are bulking. Don't even count mate


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> A day off won't be an issue. You are bulking. Don't even count mate


I wouldn't normally mind but myfitnesspal has turned me into an OCD crazed macro maniac lol. Had to switch the phone off lol.

Love Nandos, youd think a guy would get sick of eating chicken though :laugh:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Well i had a new experience today at the gym. Got told i'm not allowed to bang off the ground while doing deadlifts so i had to perform each rep stopping about an inch short of the floor. Repping 125kg like that, asking for back trouble! Looks like i'm looking for another gym yet again.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep. Keeping deadlifting as per normal until they cancel your membership


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Well i had a new experience today at the gym. Got told i'm not allowed to bang off the ground while doing deadlifts so i had to perform each rep stopping about an inch short of the floor. Repping 125kg like that, asking for back trouble! Looks like i'm looking for another gym yet again.


That's pathetic! Do they have any mats you can put down? I remember someone got told off in my gym for doing that once by some busy body emloyee. He's gone now, and besides, everyone makes noise when deadlifting.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Yep. Keeping deadlifting as per normal until they cancel your membership


Luckily i hadn't got around to agreeing full membership yet anyway. Was just running a few trials to see how it was. Makes the decision for me really.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> That's pathetic! Do they have any mats you can put down? I remember someone got told off in my gym for doing that once by some busy body emloyee. He's gone now, and besides, everyone makes noise when deadlifting.


They have that fairly standard rubber typr flooring. Does still make an almighty crash but it is a gym. What kind of gym doesn't allow noise. Unbelievable.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Friday's Workout

Mr Pieman did say that the routine would be easy to begin with and that i'd end up hating him for it. I'm now realising he wasn't lying :laugh: The deads and Front Squat Combination is torture now that the weight is getting heavier for me.

*Week 6 - Lower Body Workout 5*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups

60 x 8

90 x 6

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg possibly closer to +5kg using heavy locking collars)

125kg x 5,5,3 NTF

Notes - As mentioned previously, the reps were different as i couldn't touch the floor.

Front Squat:

Warm Ups

20 x 10

50 x 6

Work Set

(+2.5kg)

57.5kg x 10,10,10 NTF (set 3 close to failure)

Leg Press:

Warm Ups

70 x 8

90 x 8

110 x 10

(noticed here that this machine was a bit easier than machine i used in other gym so upped the weight significantly)

Work Sets

160kg x 8, 11 (NTF)

Hams were trashed following the odd deadlifts and front squats so passed on Ham Curls. Moved onto some extra Upper Body Weakness work.

Lateral Raises:

4 x 8

Work Sets

6kg x 11, 6 (more reps)

supersetted with DB Bicep Curls (+2kg) 8kg x 14, 7 (all to failure)

Dips:

BW x 17, 8 (both to failure - more reps)


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Weight this morning was 152.5lbs

2lbs up from last week. Creatine possibly part responsible. Looking better than i did at 153.5 two weeks ago on higher calories for sure.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

No training today. Was a busy day. Power session will be tomorrow instead.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 7 - Full Body Workout 5*

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups

20 x 8

50 x 8

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

80 x 5,5,5,5 NTF (EXTRA SET OF 5) Easy

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups

25 X 8

35 X 6

Work Sets

(+5kg - miscalculated)

55 X 5,4 (partial reps)

Dropped to 50 as it should have been x 5, 4 (NTF)

Messed this right up! Was wondering why I was so weak. On the plus side when I switched to 50 it felt pretty good.

Barbell Rows (underhand):

Warm Ups

20 X 8

35 X 6

Work Sets

50 X 5,5,5 NTF

Managed this okay but I still feel them tough regardless of weight.

Deadlift:

Warm Ups

60 X 8

90 X 6

Work Sets

(+2.5KG)

127.5 X 5, 5 (NTF)

Challenging but good.

Still leaving out pull-ups for now.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Realised that it was actually a personal best on bench press. Although the reps didnt quite touch the chest so i won't count it til i do it right. :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It counts


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It counts


I only did this today as it was heavier than i expected (from putting the weight up too much). However i do see a lot (the majority) of people don't touch the chest when benching. Is it beneficial to do bench like this? I've always touched the chest, i feel it's easier to stop an inch or two above chest but when i checked up on benching technique last week there was a video of a guy (boeving i think) coming a bit short also.

Also i'm thinking i may have to do the upper body tomorrow. Is it generally okay to do flat bench then decline bench on consecutive days if recovery seems decent?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I only did this today as it was heavier than i expected (from putting the weight up too much). However i do see a lot (the majority) of people don't touch the chest when benching. Is it beneficial to do bench like this? I've always touched the chest, i feel it's easier to stop an inch or two above chest but when i checked up on benching technique last week there was a video of a guy (boeving i think) coming a bit short also.
> 
> Also i'm thinking i may have to do the upper body tomorrow. Is it generally okay to do flat bench then decline bench on consecutive days if recovery seems decent?


I think its split hairs, I think the best thing to do is what you find 'feels right' and you can perform best. Ultimately that way you will lift more and and yield the best results. Just don't bounce it.

There is also nothing wrong with occasional back to back body part work out, in fact there are theoretical benefits to, but nothing to trump a consistent well balanced workout with rest day. It would be detrimental if done consistently though.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I think its split hairs, I think the best thing to do is what you find 'feels right' and you can perform best. Ultimately that way you will lift more and and yield the best results. Just don't bounce it.
> 
> There is also nothing wrong with occasional back to back body part work out, in fact there are theoretical benefits to, but nothing to trump a consistent well balanced workout with rest day. It would be detrimental if done consistently though.


Cheers mate. I'll see how i feel tomorrow. It's either Tomorrow & Friday then back to normal next week or Friday & Saturday then back to normal next week. It'll only be a one off anyway due to work.

As for the Benching, no bouncing for sure :laugh:, I can definitely put up more weight without a full stretch at the bottom. I might consider mixing between this approach on power day and full stretch on upper body day.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Cheers mate. I'll see how i feel tomorrow. It's either Tomorrow & Friday then back to normal next week or Friday & Saturday then back to normal next week. It'll only be a one off anyway due to work.
> 
> As for the Benching, no bouncing for sure :laugh:, I can definitely put up more weight without a full stretch at the bottom. I might consider mixing between this approach on power day and full stretch on upper body day.


smart thinking


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Had my upper body workout this morning. Will post up reps etc later.

Decided to give the 50reps of chinups a go today as i've read a number of people raving that this is the way to build up weak lats. Took me aaageess!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If I was you. I'd do the chins on lower day.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

is your name ironic ?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If I was you. I'd do the chins on lower day.


I was thinking Mon and Fri. I know its two days that you pencilled them in for anyway but cant remember which.

Reason i did today was because i left out the light squats as i'm doing front squats tomorrow so todays session was pretty brief wIth the exception of the chins. Whereas tomorrow will take me longer with recovering squats and deads.

Looking forward to just getting back onto mon, weds, fri


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> is your name ironic ?


Who moi? No but i'm thinking of being iconic


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Who moi? No but i'm thinking of being iconic


I would tell people its ironic ! bit like the guy i know called slim thats 6.8 and 22 stone !


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> I would tell people its ironic ! bit like the guy i know called slim thats 6.8 and 22 stone !


I don't follow, are you looking for pictures of it as proof?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I don't follow, are you looking for pictures of it as proof?


No !

I looked through the journal for a read then see your name. I am a bit heavier and taller buyt would no way class myself as big, I would say medium at best. Maybe mediumtommay would be better !! 

I am only pulling your chain !


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> No !
> 
> I looked through the journal for a read then see your name. I am a bit heavier and taller buyt would no way class myself as big, I would say medium at best. Maybe mediumtommay would be better !!
> 
> I am only pulling your chain !


Yeah but it's a big chain. Hence the nickname bestowed upon me :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> View attachment 96525




Nice Cheeks! :drool:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay so i'll try and get my thread back to serious business shall i :cool2: ...

*Week 7 - Upper Body Workout 7*

Slightly different order:

Overhead Barbell Press:

Warm Ups:

20 x 10

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg)

27.5 x 10,10,10,7 (last rep near failure)

Barbell Rows:

Warm Ups:

15 x 10

35 x 8

Work Sets:

50 x 5,5,8 NTF

Decline DB Bench Press:

Warm Up:

20 x 5

Work Sets:

(+2KG)

24 x 5,5,5 (last rep near failure)

Chinups

BW 5 sets - 10,5,4,3,3 (25 total)

then quickly onto:

Rope Pushdowns:

Warm Ups:

14 x 8

Work Sets:

18 x 12, 7 (taken to loss of form, More Reps)

Chinups: (final 25 reps)

BW x 6,5,4,3,3,4

Lower Body Tomorrow morning!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Weight this morning was 154lbs dead.

So an increase of 1.5lbs in the week. Still on 2600 cals with the exception of last nights take out food (which still had chicken)

Feeling pretty sore today from the pullups, sore lats, arms and abs from it.

Off soon to do some squats and deadlifts :rockon:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 7 - Lower Body Workout 6*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups:

55x8

90x5

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

130 x 5,5,5 NTF

Side Lateral Raises:

4x19 (to form loss, light upper work while i waited for squat rack)

Front Squat:

Warm Ups

20 x10

40x7

Work Sets

(+2.5Kg)

60 x 10,10,10 (last set near failure)

This is nasty after deadlifts. High reps are killer.

Hamstring Curls:

Warm Ups

14 x 8

Work Sets

23 x 8, 8 (last set near failure)

Leg Press:

Warm Ups

73 x 8

Work Sets

(+7Kg)

100 x 8,8 NTF

Calf Press

Warm Ups

BW x 15

Work Sets

52 x 12,12, 9 (last set to loss of form)

Summary - Lower Body Day is brutal. High Rep Front Squats after heavy deadlifts is quite sickening. The weight is substantially lower than i can handle but it's the high reps that are killer. Had to take a lie down on the ham curl and leg press! :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Beastly workout


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Beastly workout


Haha cheers man. Went in feeling like [email protected] tbh as i was still sore from in the lats but when i lifted the first set it felt surprisingly light for 130k so confidence just soared from then lol.

Will be going tues, thurs, fri this week it seems. Probably a good thing as i've picked up a slight cold and my back could do with an extta days recovery anyway. Cant wait to bench the proper amount this time on my power session and see where i'm at. Want to try and record a legit personal best!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How's it going on the scales?

I'm starting my cut again, again today 

Work said no more lunchtime gym and have started doing bake offs. Making this tough for me


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> How's it going on the scales?
> 
> I'm starting my cut again, again today
> 
> Work said no more lunchtime gym and have started doing bake offs. Making this tough for me


Well saturday i came in at 154. I checked again this morning (because i had a bit of a cheat friday night) and i came in at 153.5. So either way i'm still gaining on the 2600ish cals. I think ive roughly averaged an increase of about one pound per week or thereabouts since starting 7-8weeks ago so petty happy with that. Next weekend if i have time i'll ask my girlfriend to fo a nine point caliper test and see where i'm at with that.

That's pretty bad mate. Is it an office environment you're in? What's the problem? Do they think you're away from the workplace too long?

I work in an office and i know guys start before me and finish after me and i feel like it makes me look pretty bad for working standard hours and having a life outside of work.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I work in recruitment and the team is behind target and a lot of the guys go to the gym alot.

I do start and finish late. So I think it's fair, but it is what it is though.

I forgot how fun strong black coffee is on a cut #buzzing

You are making great progress. It's amazing what progress you can make when you start doing what your body needs rather than following norms.

Did you get before pictures?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Ahh i see. I dont even have the option of going at lunch as i only get about a half hour break when it comes down to it.

Black Coffee lol. Hardcore stuff mate! Ive never tried it.

And cheers, i'm not really seeing it manifesting itself physically yet as i'm definitely carrying more bodyfat and feel a little tubby but i am bigger and definitely feel stronger. For example my quads are bursting out of my work trousers today which shows theyre growing. Shirts feeling a bit tighter also. When i do decide to shed some fat i'll be doing everything i can to make sure i do it well.

I didnt take any pictures when i started this routine but i think i do have some from around may when i was around 140. I started off this routine with a bit more fat than the pics i do have. I'm funny about pics, i'd be happy to post the [email protected] ones when i feel like i look good lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh and i've just ordered in some new 'gear' from musclefood to do me for the next few months. Some chicken a few steaks and also decided to add some pork to the diet for a change! Lookin forward to it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mate you're bossing it at the moment. Keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 8 - Full Body Workout 6*

Decided to keep this one brief and focus on the main 3 lifts for a few reasons. Quite short on time, still sneezing and snotting and I'm still weary about my injury and now seem to be experiencing a bit of pain right in the side of the side delt?? I tested a wide pullup and this was very uncomfortable. Any ideas on what I can do for this?

Anyway the lifts:

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups:

30 x 8

52.5 x 8

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg)

82.5 x 5,5,5 NTF (still comfortable)

Flat Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups:

30 x 6

40 x 6

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg)

52.5 x 5,5,4 NTF (last rep form was going)

BONA FIDA PERSONAL BEST!

Deadlift:

Warm Ups:

50 x 8

90 x 5

Work Sets:

(+2.5kg)

132.5 x 5, 4 NTF (I could have done another rep or two here but I would've been hitting failure and risking form. Decided to leave it til next time. I definitely feel stronger with the deadlifts at the start of a session rather than after squats)

Summary - Still got a bit in those squats. Bench and Deadlift is pushing myself near the limits now but the PB feels great. My previous best was at around a stone heavier.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i got my chicken and steak from musclefood. was suprised chicken is good tbh.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i got my chicken and steak from musclefood. was suprised chicken is good tbh.


Yeah it's a decent price as well. Well i can't get it anywhere else cheaper!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Decided that i'll add some pictures. I didn't really want to due to the fat/bloated appearance i now seem to have.

This one is around March/April time probably somewhere between 135-140lbs



And this was yesterday morning. Around 153-154lbs

Slight tense:



Relaxed:



What needs the most work?

and should i be concerned about getting fat?

This is me bulking on 2600ish cals.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just keep slowly adding weight to the bar and let the scales creep up


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Just keep slowly adding weight to the bar and let the scales creep up


Will do mate. Feeling strength going up but i always kinda freak out when i see myself getting a pot belly. Seems to happen really easily with a small surplus of calories no matter how well i eat.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Once you get some muscle on you, your metabolism will kick up a few gears and cutting will be a piece of pish


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Did my upper body session this morning which i'll post later.

Might be better posting in another forum but i'll ask here anyway first...

Is there anything proven effective to take for sore joints and aches?

It's something i've never had before but i'm carrying a couple of really sharp uncomfortable aches. I'm used to muscle pulls etc but these are just aches, i've got one on my left arm somewhere between upper arm and lower arm, its in and around the elbow/bicep, quite hard to pinpoint. Then another on my side delt on my right shoulder. Beginning to do my t1ts in!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 8 - Upper Body Workout 8*

Barbell Decline Bench Press:

Warm Ups

35 x 8

35 x 8

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

47.5 x 5,5,5 (last rep near failure)

Barbell Rows (conventional):

Warm Ups

20 x 10

37.5 x 8

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

52.5 x 5,5,7 NTF

Overhead Barbell Press:

Warm Ups

20 x 10

Work Sets

27.5 x 10,10,10,10 NTF (Increased reps, targets hit)

Supersetted sets 2,3 and 4 with..

Pullups:

BW x 6,5,4

Barbell Squats (light session):

Warm Ups

27.5 x 8

Work Sets

(+2.5KG)

57.5 x 8,8,8 NTF

E-Z Curls:

Work Sets

20 x 20, 10 NTF (To loss of form)

Pec Fly Machine:

Warm Ups

18 x 12

Works Sets

35 x 15, 12 NTF (To loss of form)


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 8 - Lower Body Workout 7*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups

50 x 8

90 x 5

Work Sets

132.5 x 5,5,3 NTF

Side Lateral Raises:

4kg x 21, 12 NTF

Leg Press:

Warm Ups

73 X 8

86 X 8

Work Sets

102.5 X 8, 11 (set 2 to loss of form)

Hamstring Curl

Warm Ups

14 x 8

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

25.5 x 8, 8 (set 2 to loss of form)

Chinups:

BW x 12, 7, 6 (two less sets than last time. Felt much stronger. Wanted to do 50 but the pain in my arm I mentioned last time was killing me)

Calf Press:

52 x 12,12,12 (improved reps, met the range)

Front Squat:

Warm Ups

20 x 10

40 x 8

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

62.5 x 10, 10, 8 (to loss of form on 3rd set - I could have done 3 sets of 10 if I'd done it before the rest of legs)

Summary is that a few things are starting to level out now it seems. Not sure what's up with the Deadlift as I fired out 3 sets of 5 with 130kg east enough last week so I wouldn't have expected 2.5kg extra to have caused me as much problems. I could have hit the 5 in set 3 but I would've been hitting failure and sacrificing some form. This is the hardest of my 3 workout days by a mile!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Chins after deads are tough. Great workout.

Go back and look at your progress. You've been hitting linear progress for 8 weeks. Some guys in my gym never go up weight in a month. Great work


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Chins after deads are tough. Great workout.
> 
> Go back and look at your progress. You've been hitting linear progress for 8 weeks. Some guys in my gym never go up weight in a month. Great work


They were a lot better than last week. Took less sets to hit the 25. Just wish my aches would go away! Arms fine today , it just seems to flare up when i workout.

Thanks for the kind words mate. I've did everything as well as i can anyway!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh and weighed in this morning at 153.75 lbs so pretty much the same weight as last week!

How many weeks of a weight plateau should someone normally give before increasing calories? I was thinking maybe 3 weeks? I'll also just increase calories in very small increments unless anyone advises otherwise. I was thinking of just going up by 100-150 as the next stage when the time comes?

Also having looked at my recent pictures my main physique goal is to bring up the chest. It strikes me as needing the most work. Part of the programme was to add in iso exercises now and again to focus on weaknesses. So far ive usually used this time doing laterals and some tris but i think chest would be more worthy of this time now.

What would be a good chest exercise to add in along with my bench press? I've read that dips are one of the best but it's not really iso is it?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Up the cals mate. 2 weeks is plenty.

With weak point training. Go by feel. Tense you chest. Focus on the area you want to increase. Tense again. Find an exercise that has that contraction at its peak.

For me it's a decline press as my main compound. If I ever do a chest iso, it's a standing pulley fly from the lowest position. Buts that's just me. Experiment. So long as your bench is going up you'll get there eventually


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Up the cals mate. 2 weeks is plenty.
> 
> With weak point training. Go by feel. Tense you chest. Focus on the area you want to increase. Tense again. Find an exercise that has that contraction at its peak.
> 
> For me it's a decline press as my main compound. If I ever do a chest iso, it's a standing pulley fly from the lowest position. Buts that's just me. Experiment. So long as your bench is going up you'll get there eventually


Will do. Will start knocking them up a notch slightly tomorrow for the week ahead.

Haha if i had much of a chest to tense mate lol. I'll try a few things and see what feels good. Ive never done muvh cable work so that might be useful.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In my current routine I have 5 exercises planned over 3 days. The rest is just by instinct.

Although I stick to tried and tested stuff and don't do anything too fancy.

Compounds are king


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> In my current routine I have 5 exercises planned over 3 days. The rest is just by instinct.
> 
> Although I stick to tried and tested stuff and don't do anything too fancy.
> 
> Compounds are king


Would it be any good in this case to throw in two compounds for chest on upper day? i.e bench and dips?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Not a great day today at the gym. Had to pull up early due to aggravating my neck a bit during deadlifts and just the general feeling of pain shooting through my arm on most things.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Would it be any good in this case to throw in two compounds for chest on upper day? i.e bench and dips?


Absolutely. I'd throw in a few sets of dumbbell presses in the 6-12 range


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Update from today.

*Week 9 - Full Body Workout 7*

Wide Grip Pullups:

BW x 8,5,5,5 (to loss of form - these and chins are improving but boy are they giving me some aches and pains)

Dumbell Bench Press Warm Ups

10 x 10

16 x 8

Barbell became free so onto Barbell...

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups

40 x 6

Work Sets:

52.5 x 5,5,5 (Personal Best - managed all the reps but was close to or on failure tbh which isn't the idea with these- again arm killing me also)

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups

40 x 6

60 x 5

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

85 x 5,5,5 NTF (still reasonably comfortable with the weight. About the only exercise i didn't experience pain with today)

Deadlift:

Warm Ups

60 x 6

90 x 5

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

135kg x 5 (Pulled the first rep on the second set and felt a sharp pain in my neck that i've been having problems with. My arm was also in a lot of pain during the first set and my lower back tight as fvck almost crippling after a single set - Is this what they call back pumps? With all this being considered i called it a day right there)

In summary i felt like an old man during this workout. Some positives were that i increased some weights and reps plus PB. Negatives were the pains plus going too close to failure on certain things which isn't the plan.

Will be increasing my calories to 2800 in the next day or so also. Currently planning my meals.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think the extra calories will help. If the aches don't go away, maybe a week off might be on the cards


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I think the extra calories will help. If the aches don't go away, maybe a week off might be on the cards


Yeah i was thinking this myself if the pain in my arms keeps up.

Not too sure about my neck, doesn't seem like it's ever going away. Had the problem for ages and the doc has recently suggested i try physio for it. I can cope with it being stiff but on a couple occasions theres been a muscle spasm which causes immense pain. That's what i get nervous about.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You have a missus. Now is the time she learns sport massage


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> You have a missus. Now is the time she learns sport massage


I'll have a word lol. I'm sure it'll come at some sort of cost right enough lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Have increased my food a bit today.

Will be running at a full 2800 starting tomorrow.

Absolute no muscular soreness at all today despite bench pressing, squatting and some deadlifting in my workout yesterday . Funny how this changes, thinking back to the start i was really struggling.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 9 - Upper Body Workout 9*

Barbell Squats (Light Session @70%)

Warm Ups

30 x 8

Work Sets

(+7.5kg)

60 x 8,5,5 NTF

Decline Barbell Press:

Warm Ups

35 x 8

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

50 x 5,5,5 NTF (set 3 about one rep from failure. ) Personal Best.

Overhead Barbell Press:

Warm Ups

22.5 x 10

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

30 x 10,10,8,7 NTF

Supersetted with &#8230;

Chinups BW x 10,6,5,4 NTF

Barbell Rows

Warm Ups

45 X 8

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

55 x 5,5,7 NTF

Chest Dips:

BW x 10,7,6 NTF

A damn good session, few things going up and hitting some targets. Really pleased with the Barbell Shoulder Press for the high reps. Arm is still causing me bother but not as much as it did on Monday. The only negative I have is that for some reason I still feel wobbly on bench press and I have no idea why this is. I've watched umpteen videos. I just feel imbalanced as soon as I take it off the hooks.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good session mate. Congrats on the personal best. :thumbup1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

BTW I get that exact same unbalanced feeling on the bench. Really p*sses me off...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

big upper body workout there mate.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks lads. Closing in on a few more pb's. The row felt good today and i think the 57.5 will be another best.

Shoulders i'm very happy with the progress in strength. I had the 4 sets of 10 in me today but stopped when my form started to shift. Crazy to thibk that only a few weeks ago i was struggling with 25kg without supersetting in chins.

Think my best ever press was around 40-45kg for about one set of 6-8 reps sowould be interesying to compare agaibst this.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good session.

Normally a wobbly bench is about set up. Normally the back.

Pull your shoulder blades together tighten the lower back and squeeze the bar with your hands as tight as you can. When you unrack, imagine you are using the bar to push your back into the bench. If that makes sense?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good session.
> 
> Normally a wobbly bench is about set up. Normally the back.
> 
> Pull your shoulder blades together tighten the lower back and squeeze the bar with your hands as tight as you can. When you unrack, imagine you are using the bar to push your back into the bench. If that makes sense?


Yeah mate, i heard something about thinking like your driving your back through the bench rather than pushing the bar from you? I guess it's just going to take some practise to get it right. I'm doing better anyway but if i can nail this aspect i expect to do a lot better with it.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Woke up this morning with a bit of a sore throat and runny nose. I was using another gym for the day so was quite keen to go in, so I decided to just man it up and get on with it. Decided just to keep it simple, 4 lower body exercises and not overdo it on the volume.

*Week 9 - Lower Body Workout 8*

Hack Squat: (Always wanted to try one of these)

Warm Ups

67 x 8

87 x 6

Work Sets

127kg x 5,5,5,5 NTF - Personal Best! :laugh: (last rep of set 4 was close to failure)

Hamstring Curl:

Warm Ups

10 x 8

15 x 8

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

27.5 x 8,8,7 NTF - Personal Best (noted however, that it was done before deadlifts this time)

Deadlifts:

Plates were bigger than I'm used to (those big thick plasticky plates) and also had some 1 inch or so thick mats down so my rom was a bit less. Felt like there was a lot less leg work involved.

Warm Ups

60 x 8

100 x 5

Work Sets

135kg x 5,5 NTF - Personal Best Deadlift! with reps. No back pumps today for second set which made this feel easier.

Standing Calf Raise:

Work Sets:

No idea on the weight, it wasn't marked.

5 small plates on top of 4 big plates (just said number 9) x 10, 10, 9 NTF - Personal best (as i've never done it before)

Wanted to do more but not feeling great physically so left it there. On the plus side my arm only ached mildly today (probably as i never used it much) and achieved some more PB's.

Looking to me like Mr Pieman is right in that there is no need to go to failure! (Thanks mate). Last time I deadlifted 135kg I was about 1 stone heavier, did one set of 4 reps and lifted it to failure!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll take you places sunshine


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

That's very kind of you sir. I quite fancy Florida :lol:

Yeah it's going well so far, weights going up and i'm not leaving sessions like a wreck with the shakes etc.

On another note, Increasing my calories to 2800 might not make too much of a difference as it turns out that i was interpreting a lot of the musclefood nutritional stuff wrong and going by cooked product. So in actual fact i may have been eating in the 2700-2800 ballpark already. I'm on a definite 2800 cals at the minute though so i'll see how it goes and if my weight continues to be around the same then i'll just up it again anyway.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Weighed this morning at 153.5lbs so no change and probably shows that i was eating a bit more than i realised due to interpreting musclefood labels incorrectly. Will look to kick this up a notch again.

I've been wondering whether to add in some hiit cardio on two non training days and whether this would be beneficial or detrimental to any gains. I know it would give me a general fitness boost and i'd adjust calories accordingly but i've been reading mixed reports on the subject. Some guys on the site her do it ans other guys say it's fvckin insane for an ectomorph to ever be doin hiit cardio.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

9 Point Caliper Test Readings (changes from 02/09/12 readings in brackets)

Chest - 5 (-1)

Scapula - 11 (0)

Bicep - 6 (+2)

Tricep - 7 (+1)

Kidney - 12 (0)

Supraillac - 11 (0)

Abs - 14 (+2)

Quads - 9 (-2)

Calf - 5 (-4)

Total = 80 (-2)

Bodyfat % = 14.1% (-0.8%)

LBM = 132 lbs (+5.2lbs)

Note - LBM was at 123lbs in August


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I should be charging you  amazing gains.

Definitely time to up the calories. I think it's time to step up another 200 cals.

With cardio. Either do it or don't. It's not a massive deal 1 or 2 times a week. I like feeling of being fit. So I always get a run in. I'm thinking of playing rugby again so my cardio might be planned for now.

Dont get hung up on what type. Do something you enjoy that elevates the heart. You are only lifting 3 times a week so it won't kill you.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha yeah you should open up a team pieman for the natty lifter to make unnatural gains lol. :laugh:

i'm not even sure 5+ lbs of muscle gains is possible? But thats wgat the calipers and acales say. Its a consistent measurement method and i'm happy with that.

Wouldnt place myself at 14% either but as i say the cobsistent measurement method will at least let ne knoe when im gaining.

Im clearly packing it on at the stomach which is what i can see in the nirror but at the same time im stripping fat off my legs which is something thats bot quite so apparent. All good though!

As for cardio, im just looking for something i can do in 15 mins basically to fir into my schedule, which is why im looking hiit.

Im thinking perhaps hiit rope jumps at home.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Also on 3000cals as of today.

Sticking to high protein of 300g as its served me well so far.

Upping the fats to 75g fats per day. The rest is carbs.

Not training today as i still feel like sh1t. Hoping to go nTues, Thurs, Fri this week


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Your statss are good mate. Just got bad man flu?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Your statss are good mate. Just got bad man flu?


Thanks mate.

Yeah ive had a bit of a sore throat and all bunged up this weekend. My little girl having the cold too didnt help things. I trained through it and hit some personal bests on friday but i dont think it done me much good tbh. Hopefully back in action tomorrow.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok change of plan this week. I want you to do this

Day 1. Squat and chins

Day2: row and OHP

Day3 dead and bench.

Work up to a 2 rep max. Go as heavy as possible. Take as long rests inbetween sets as you like. You can do as many sets of isolation exercises as you like on day 3


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Ok change of plan this week. I want you to do this
> 
> Day 1. Squat and chins
> 
> ...


No probs matr, i'll do this. Could you give me a brief example of how this would work up to this? Just gradually increase weight each set until i can only get two reps? And only fail on the two rep max? Also should i do this with chins as i dont have a belt weight attachment.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just do as normal as you get up to your normal 5 rep work set, but only do 2. Add. 10 or 5 kg, then go up in 5 kgs when 10 seems to aggressive. Then 2.5 when 5 seems too aggressive etc.

With chins, use a bench or stool to reach the bar then use a dumbbell between you thighs.

Do to failure if you have a good spotter. But tell them not to touch the ****ing bar unless you fail completely. Tell them you will try again grind it out and don't want assistance


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Just do as normal as you get up to your normal 5 rep work set, but only do 2. Add. 10 or 5 kg, then go up in 5 kgs when 10 seems to aggressive. Then 2.5 when 5 seems too aggressive etc.
> 
> With chins, use a bench or stool to reach the bar then use a dumbbell between you thighs.
> 
> Do to failure if you have a good spotter. But tell them not to touch the ****ing bar unless you fail completely. Tell them you will try again grind it out and don't want assistance


Okay mate so its basically just a warm up then sets of 2 adding weight each time until i max it. No additional exercises until day 3.

Look forward to giving this a shot!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 10 - Squat and Chinup: 2 Rep Max Workout*

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups

30 x 8

60 x 5

2 rep sets

85 x 2

95 x 2

105 x 2

110 x 2

115 x 2

117.5 x 2

120 x 2 - Personal Best

Could maybe have pushed the weight up but without a spotter I didn't want to take a chance. Form dipped a bit on the 2nd rep of 120kg

Chinups:

Warm Ups

BW x 8

4 x 4

2 rep sets

10 x 2

12 x 2

16 x 2

18 x 2

20 x 2

22 x 1


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

120kg squat is impressive mate! 

How did you find doing 2 reps? I'm guessing it's a good way to test your strength.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> 120kg squat is impressive mate!
> 
> How did you find doing 2 reps? I'm guessing it's a good way to test your strength.


Cheers. I find 2 reps a lot easier than 10 reps mate. For example 3x10 front squat kills me. Its one of the reasons im looking to increase my cardio/fitness in bursts.

I've said over the last few weeka in my log that out of the big three squats is the one where i've got a bit more room before i'm at my limits. It was quite comfortable today up until 100-105ish.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 10 - Deadlift and Barbell Bench Press - 2 Rep Max Workout*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups

60 x 8

100 x 5

2 rep sets

130 x 2

140 x 2 Personal Best Weight

150 x 2 Personal Best Weight

155 x 1 Personal Best Weight

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups;

30 x 6

40 x 8

55 x 5

2 Rep Sets

60 x 2 Personal Best Weight

65 x 1 Personal Best Weight (almost 2 reps)

Still obviously very weak on bench press, however the 55 x 5 warm up went up a lot easier and with much better form than my previous attempt at it recently so progress is being made here also.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Some excellent progress here.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Some excellent progress here.


Thank you mate. Im very pleased with the deadlift. I think i could have got slightly more but the preceeding sets do drain a little enegy and it's the first rep thats the hardest rep. I think i had about 4-5 reps in me with 150kg.

That being said i think i need to tighten up my form a bit and stick my ar$e out a bit more. I don't think i'm utilising enough leg power.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 10 - BB Row and Overhead Press: 2 rep max workout*

Barbell Rows:

Warm Ups

35 x 8

45x 6

2 rep sets (i kept these all strict and controlled)

55 x 2

65 x 2

75 x 2

80 x 1 (almost got the 2)

Overhead Barbell Press:

Warm Ups

20 x 10

30 x 6

2 rep sets

40 x 2

45 x 2

47.5 couldnt lift. (I think i could have lifted this if i had went straight to it from 40kg)

And then onto a few extras focusing in on weaknesses...

Calf Presses:

Warm Ups

32 x 12

Work Sets

59 x 12, 10, 10 NTF

Chinups:

Work Sets

BW x 10, 7, 6 NTF

Chest Dips:

Work Sets

BW x 12, 8 NTF


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Weight this morning after 5 days of 3000 calories is 154.5lbs

1lb increase from last weekend.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Great work mate. Your back strength is looking solid.

We are going make a few changes to your work out now and get that pushing part upper body to catch up.

I'll PM you the new plan tomorrow


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Great work mate. Your back strength is looking solid.
> 
> We are going make a few changes to your work out now and get that pushing part upper body to catch up.
> 
> I'll PM you the new plan tomorrow


Awesome mate. Sounds Good!

Upper Body Push strength definitely needs to catch up! :laugh: Not sure how this happens. Most people have strong benching and weak legs and back lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Threw a mcdonalds down my neck tonight for my fortnightly splurge. Probably at atound 4000 cals for today now and still not finished or full.

I wonder why some people cstruggle to eat lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Now switching over to more of a PPL approach but will still be squatting on push day! As well as a few other bits.

Will post up this mornings Push workout in a bit.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 11 - Push Workout 1*

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups

60 x 8

Work Sets

80 x 2,2,2,2 NTF

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups

20 x 10

40 x 6

Work Sets

55 x 5,5 (last set nr or at failure) Personal Best for Reps!

Then reduced weight to approx 60% and 3 sets Rest Pause..

.. 32.5 x 18,7,6 NTF

Barbell Squat (round 2):

Additional Work Sets

80 x 2 ,2,2,2 NTF

Dips:

Work Sets

BW x 10,10,10,5 (last set to failure)

DB Std Shoulder Press:

16 x 7 NTF (weigh was too heavy for 3 sets following chest/tris so dropped weight)

10 x 9, 8, 10 (last set to failure)

Skullcrushers:

Warm Up

10 x 8

Work Sets

20 x 8, 8, 6 NTF

Side Lat Raises: (DB's to front of body)

Work Sets

6 x 10, 10, 8 NTF


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

On the rest pause set keep upping the weight until you struggle to hit 25 reps.

How was it? Did the volume feel enough?

In fact, let me know tomorrow. I'd be keen to know if you get DOMS


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> On the rest pause set keep upping the weight until you struggle to hit 25 reps.
> 
> How was it? Did the volume feel enough?
> 
> In fact, let me know tomorrow. I'd be keen to know if you get DOMS


No probs mate, i'll let you know how i feel tomorrow in terms of DOMS. I haven't had any real DOMS in a long time apart from calves when i added them in after not doing them for a while.

My chest was burning from the drop sets mate, i'm not sure if i should have added in some cables or not. I decided just to go with some lateral raises and give the shoulder some extra work.

I'd say volume felt more on the higher side than the lower side and felt really pumped up at the end but strangely fresh at the same time. Not fvcked/exhausted at all.

I'd say triceps took the biggest beating out of everything, bench press, dips, shoulder press, skulls all working the tris. I do have skinny arms (13.5) so maybe this is a good thing.

The one thing i'm wondering is if it's worth moving shoulder press to before dips? 4 sets of dips after the benching took a lot out of the triceps and had me shoulder pressing baby weights lol. Or maybe this is a good thing in some way exhausting the tris? :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Swap them around and see. No issues.

I forgot to say. Don't bother with front raises. Side laterals or face pulls would be much better.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Swap them around and see. No issues.
> 
> I forgot to say. Don't bother with front raises. Side laterals or face pulls would be much better.


I think it was side laterals you said mate. I just executed them slighlty different from normal. Holding them out from my body at the start posituon rather than at my sides. Will look into face pulls too, never tried them but seen them mentioned by yourself and a few others.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> On the rest pause set keep upping the weight until you struggle to hit 25 reps.
> 
> How was it? Did the volume feel enough?
> 
> In fact, let me know tomorrow. I'd be keen to know if you get DOMS


To feed back on the DOMS. Yeah it's there today in my chest, front delts and triceps!

Also woke up pretty sniffly, so need to be careful i guess as it's often a bad sign with me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sniffles no good! flu season ;(

everyone where im working atm has got flu..... :2guns:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 11 - Pull Workout 1*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups

60 x 8

110 x 5

Work Sets

135 x 5,5,5 (last rep failure) Personal Best for reps! Form also improved, no momentum used to pull first rep.

Barbell Rows (Underhand Grip):

Warm Ups

20 x 10

40 x 6

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

55 x 8,8,8,8 (last rep on set 4 was near failure)

Kroc Rows:

Warm Ups

12 x 10 each arm

Work Sets

22 x 10,10 each arm NTF (last set near failure on each arm)

DB Shrugs

Work Sets

12 x 20,20 NTF (Light weight, slow controlled motion and high reps due to my trap/neck injury. Still felt a bit risky. Not sure if doing these would help or make things worse)


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> sniffles no good! flu season ;(
> 
> everyone where im working atm has got flu..... :2guns:


Tell me about it lol. Those damn trains as well!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

how u feeling today mate?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> how u feeling today mate?


Yeah better thanks mate, It seems to have gone, touch wood. I get slightly paranoid as ny sessions in the gym in the past have been a contributing factor to very frequent colds etc. I used to train everything to failure though, sometimes drop sets and reat pause where every drop and rp went to failure and sometimes beyond. I've got stronger since i stopped doing it. Best part of two years i trained like that and spent just as much tine out of the gym feeling sh1t lol.

I noticed the new pics on your journal this morning mate. Was hard to see on my phone though. Sounds like your making some great gains! :thumbup1:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Since the main focus is now on bringing my upper body up to speed with the rest ive decided to add a front double bi to show a starting point.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 11 - Leg Workout 1*

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups

50 x 10

65 x 6

Work Sets

(+5kg)

90 x 5,5,8 NTF (all ball to the floor deep - still fairly comfortable)

Hamstring Curl:

Warm Ups

18 x 10

Work Sets

32 x 10, 12 NTF

Single Leg - Leg Press:

Warm Ups

32 x 10

Work Sets

Left - 45 x 10, 13 NTF

Right - 45 x 10, 14 NTF (These were different and enjoyable)

Calf press:

Warm Ups

32 x 10

Work Sets

59 x 12,12,12 NTF - Personal best

Also included:

Push Ups - One set to failure - 36 pushups

plus...

40 reps in total varied grip pullups s/s throughout workout. (Not man enough to get to 50 in an hours workout yet)

Was Fvcked!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good work. If you are feeling brave. Chuck in extra sets on the first two exercises.

Our of interest. How much weight have you gained since I've been coaching you?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good work. If you are feeling brave. Chuck in extra sets on the first two exercises.
> 
> Our of interest. How much weight have you gained since I've been coaching you?


I could easily have done more sets with that weight but i'm guessing as the weight gets heavier i'll startto find it more difficult to do 3x5

Just checked there mate and i was 146 at week 1. Last weekend i was 154.5 so that was 8.5lbs afyter ten weeks last week. I'll probably come in around 155-156 tomorrow i'd expect. If so then a good 9-10lbs.

Ive been around 160 before as my heaviest with 14 inch arms but i was a bit fatter. I'm carrying all my weight on my stomach just now but still have some veins in my bicep and shoulder which i didn't have at this weight before. I'm also not sure if creatine may be bloating my stomavh a bit? Does this actually happen?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fat distribution is mostly genetic. It'll sort itself out when you lean out.

Do you do any core work?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Fat distribution is mostly genetic. It'll sort itself out when you lean out.
> 
> Do you do any core work?


Not in a long time mate. I used to do leg raises and crunches. I could probably throw something in during pull day as it was the shortest of the three workout days.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Weekly weigh in...

156.25 lbs so an increase of 1.75 lbs this week.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How was the first week of the new routine? Need any adjustments?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> How was the first week of the new routine? Need any adjustments?


It was good mate. Enjoyed it. Interesting as i wasn't getting doms for a while but this week ive had them every time yet other than the volume on push day i dont feel like ive done anything drastically different. Something to do with doing a week of 2 rep maxes perhaps?

My triceps took about 4 days to recover though lol. Is the high volume asault on the tris okay? Today ive got sore quads and lats lol. Happy to feel the lats like this!

I think you preferred me to do box squats on the push day so i could just put them in using a bench rather than box? And add in something for abs as well on the pull day. I can't really think of much to change tbh. I might have to drop shrugs if i have any problems but i'll see how it goes.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I do then off a bench. No problem there. Keep up the good work


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I do then off a bench. No problem there. Keep up the good work


Will do. You reckon i should stick to sets of two reps or increase for this exercise.

Also with behind head skulls. Should the upper arm remain fixed? Ie it shouldnt be like a pullover? When i did these before i broight the bar towards my head.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sets of two and focus on speed and the power coming from your posterior chain. Butt clench city!

With the skulls keep the rest of you arm still as possible, but a little roll is fine. No need to be a form nazi


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Sets of two and focus on speed and the power coming from your posterior chain. Butt clench city!
> 
> With the skulls keep the rest of you arm still as possible, but a little roll is fine. No need to be a form nazi


Haha well i did check out the box squats on youtube and it was some hot-ass chick doing some nice clenching lol.

Does look different, look forward to giving it a try!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 12 - Push Workout 2*

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups

20 x 10

40 x 6

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

57.5 x 3 (FVCK!!! Is what I said here!)

Dropped back to 55 and completed another two sets of 55 x 4, 3 (Near failure)

(Not happy about this one. Didn't expect to get hammered by the 57.5kg. It's technically a PB for weight x reps but I hoped for a better progression from last week's 55kg x 5,5 than this)

Rest Pause sets

(+7.5kg)

40 x 13, 5, 3 NTF

Box Squats:

Warm Ups

20 x 10

40 x 10

65 x 10

80 x 8

Work Sets

5 sets of 100kg x 2 NTF

+ 1 set of 100kg x 8 NTF (I got carried away with enjoyment)

Seated Dumbell Press:

Warm Ups

8 x 12

Work Sets

(+4kg)

14 x 10,10,10 (last set to failure)

Dips:

Work Sets

BW x 10,10,7,5 (last set to failure) less reps than previous however after db press this week.

Side Lateral Raises:

Warm Ups

4 x 12

Work Sets

6 x 10,10,10 (Increase in reps)

Cable Flyes from low:

Warm Ups

9 x 10

Work Sets

14 x 8, 8 NTF (Not too keen on these as I struggled to take my biceps out of the equation)


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

After last weeks soreness i've got very little in the way of Doms today. It's cool how the body adjusts!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Doing deadlifts today i felt like an 11stone beast of a man!

Personal best smashed for reps. Most of the reps came up like fresh air!

Strongest i've ever felt!

My goal as it has stood for the last year or so will be achieved next week!

Special thanks to Simon for helping me to achieve these goals and teaching me some basic principles of training, particularly that there is no need to destroy your muscles to make them stronger.

Now to improve this damn stubborn upper body!

...and to try and not get any fvckin fatter! :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome work.

I am like a proud father.

Write up the workout dude


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Awesome work.
> 
> I am like a proud father.
> 
> Write up the workout dude


:laugh:

Will do mate. Will try post it around lunchtime. Got a few tibga on in the office atm.

Was just the usual progression but it's still a pb for reps and sets and im psyched that i'll be hitting that deadlift goal next week!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome stuff mate. Well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 12 - Pull Workout 2*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups

60 x 10

100 x 8

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

137.5 x 5,5,5 NTF Personal Best For Reps! -

The Back pump from deadlifts was INSANE!!! I struggled to hold the correct posture for rows afterwards.

Underhand Grip Barbell Rows:

Warm Ups

40 x 10

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

57.5 x 8,7,7,5 NTF

Kroc Rows:

Warm Ups

12 x 10

Work Sets

(+2kg)

24 x 10,10 each side NTF, Personal Best

Incline DB Bicep Curls:

Warm Ups

6 x 12

Work Sets

12 x 7 NTF

10 x 7 NTF

6 x 13, 8 NTF

Dumbell Shrugs:

Warm Ups

12 x 10

Work Sets

(+2kg)

14 x 18, 15 NTF (again slow and high reps for my dodgy trap/neck)

Crunches:

BW - 3 x 25 NTF


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Next week you will be repping out double BW deadlifts for fun. Not bad at all.

Incredible work. Have friends noticed any changes? What does the missus think?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Next week you will be repping out double BW deadlifts for fun. Not bad at all.
> 
> Incredible work. Have friends noticed any changes? What does the missus think?


Haha yes! And my goal was simply to be able to rep 140kg for 4-6 reps. I could probably do that with 155-160kg now

Tbh mate, not really. I feel like physique wise i'm destined to be sh1t lol. I'm obviously a bit bigger but i think i hold weight in the mid/core sections lol.

That being said, i have been asked about my workouts from one guy at work so i might at least look like i train a bit bow lol.

With a bit of focus on upper body progression hopefully i can change and improve physiwue wise. My overall goal is simply to be 12-12.5 low bodyfat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to smashing that target too. You've only just begun


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm looking forward to smashing that target too. You've only just begun


I don't think my overall goal is as high as some. I want to avoid looking like a no neck stump if possible lol.

Looking forward to training legs again tomorrow!

Back soreness is crazy today. No idea why this is. After recently saing my body is ajusting :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Haha yes! And my goal was simply to be able to rep 140kg for 4-6 reps. I could probably do that with 155-160kg now
> 
> Tbh mate, not really. I feel like physique wise i'm destined to be sh1t lol. I'm obviously a bit bigger but i think i hold weight in the mid/core sections lol.
> 
> ...


I had women hips mate. You look great in ur avi more than sure You will 12% and maintain. now crack on with ur legs :2guns:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I had women hips mate. You look great in ur avi more than sure You will 12% and maintain. now crack on with ur legs :2guns:


The only problem with that avi mate is that i was about 9.5stone after a cut lol. With massive 12 inch biceps :laugh:

I'll take that bodyfat at 12.5 though!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thought i'd update journal on what i'm running in terms of supplements for future reference.

Been running creatine mono and zma for 6 weeks now. Think i have about 2 weeks remaining on the mono. Is it ideal to cycle off creatine for a few weeks?

Also i've been using maxiraw turbotest for 6weeks (took this with some free rewards points) however that ran out at beginning of this week.

It'll be interesting to see how libido is as i drop some of these out as it has been sky high, higher than usual for me and i'm not sure if it's zma, turbotest or just general diet/training.

Have also been using omega 3 caps to hit my fat macros as well as 4g vit c per day.

Pre workout i've been using some cheap diet red bull type drink for the last week and occasionally some beta alanine if im really tired on waking.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Creatine you can stay on all the time to no detriment


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 12 - Leg Workout 2*

Barbell Squat:

Warm ups

50 x 10

65 x 6

Work sets

(+5Kg)

95 x 5,5,6 NTF

Seated Hamstring Curl:

Warm Ups

20 x 15

Work Sets

(+7kg)

39 x 10, 9 Personal Best

Leg Press - Single Leg:

Warm Ups

32 x 12

Work Sets

(+5kg)

50 x 10, 12 (each leg) NTF, Personal Best

Calf Press:

Warm Ups

35.5 x 15

Work Sets

(+3kg)

62 x 12, 12, 12 - Personal Best

Pushups:

1 Set to failure - 39 pushups (+3reps)

Also 35 varied grip chins and 8 partial chins. (Not enough time)

A lot of progression again this week. Squats were a bit more difficult, possibly as my back is stull frazzled from deadlifts. But managed them all the same.

If i go upto 100kg for reps next week then i'll have another Personal Best for squat weight x reps!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Weight this week 156.25 lbs

No change.

Will stick with same calories this week and see how it goes.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

What weight you going for?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> What weight you going for?


My overall target i think is around 12.5 stone lean mate.

It really depends what i look like upper body wise. I don't want to be one of those thick set stumpy guys who look even shorter than they are with no neck lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some newly acquired love handles...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Some newly acquired love handles...
> 
> View attachment 100498


You def look bigger than in ur avi! My love handles have just started to go woohoo lol. You'll look big at 12.5


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> You def look bigger than in ur avi! My love handles have just started to go woohoo lol. You'll look big at 12.5


Haha we must hold fat like women. I have a big ass too as well as handles lol.

Yeah for some reason i look a lot bigger from the back than the front lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mate look at me on my first pic of journal even my gf says I was built like a girl lol. My ass has got bigger lol. Mad how the body changes.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 13 - Push Workout 3*

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups

30 x 8

42.5 x 6

Work Sets

57.5 x 4,3 NTF (Progression in reps and Personal Best for weight x reps)

I'm not sure if this slow progression is a good thing or bad. I kinda hoped to move up and do 2 x 5 fast but it aint happening. Maybe my expectations got too high and progress is progress.

Rest Pause set: 40 x 15,6,3 NTF

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

Warm Ups

10 x 10

Work Sets

(+2kg)

16 x 10, 8, 7 (last set to failure)

Dips:

BW X 10,10,8,4 (last set to failure) Increase in 3rd set reps.

Dumbell Lateral Raises:

Warm Ups

6 x 8

Work Sets

(+2kg)

8 x 9,6,3 NTF (Personal Best)

Also

Box Squats chucked in

100kg

3 set x 2 reps

1 set x 10 reps

The entire session took 30-35 mins. Was in a huge rush. Pretty much no rest at all. Effectively 15 seconds rest between sets.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 13 - Pull Workout 3*

Deadlift:

Warm Ups

65 x 8

110 x 5

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

140 x 5,4,4 NTF (Personal Best for weight x reps!)

Barbell Rows (underhand grip):

Warm Ups

30 x 8

45 x 8

Work Sets

57.5 x 8,8,7,6 (Progression in reps)

Kroc Rows:

Warm Ups

16 x 10

Work Sets

(+2kg)

26 x 6 (each side) (Personal Best)

24 x 8,6 NTF (each side)

Incline DB Curls:

Warm Ups

6 x 12

Work Sets

(+2kg)

8 x 8,8,8

Supersetted with -

Crunches:

BW X 30,30,23 (last set to failure)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kroc rows should be to failure. Make sure your form is a heavy tug/yank.

These are not slow and controlled. You move the weight as fast and as powerful as you can on the concentric


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Kroc rows should be to failure. Make sure your form is a heavy tug/yank.
> 
> These are not slow and controlled. You move the weight as fast and as powerful as you can on the concentric


Ah okay mate. I am using fast pulls but didnt go to failure on the 24kg sets. 26kg was to failure but was more to do with grip. Ill maybe use straps on 26kg next time.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Following on from another thread in ther nutrition section in which Simon asked me to post diet. I'm posting my current diet in here:

Meal 1:

(60P/69C/15F)

Pancake consisting of -

150g cottage cheese

4 egg whites

1 whole egg

100g oats

+small protein shake

Meal 2:

(67/60/11)

105g oats

60g protein complex blend

Meal 3:

(68/60/10)

210g chicken breast baked in nandos sauce

60g rice

75-100g brocolli or mixed veg

Soup (few variants)

Meal 4: (varies but an example)

(68/60/19)

Lean Beef Mince

100g bolognese sauce

80g pasta

Veg

+small protein shake

Meal 5:

(13/60/14)

Blended Casein + Peanut Butter Shake

or Blended Cottage Cheese/Protein/Peanut Butter Shake

I add in whatever EFA's i need to reach the 75g fats per day also.

Totals approx 300/284/75.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I want you to try something.

Drop 250-300 cals. With the cals coming from you cho/pro macros. Run this for 2 weeks.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I want you to try something.
> 
> Drop 250-300 cals. With the cals coming from you cho/pro macros. Run this for 2 weeks.


Sure will mate. Just cut 125-150 protein and 125-150 carbs also?

What's the thinking? lol

I just find it very unusual how any time i add calories i bloat a bit more, my weight rockets for a week or less then weight just fully plateaus.

At night time i seriously look i'm pregnant :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The body's a little tough to make sense of some times. So that's why I want to see what happens when you reduce cals from your 'new maintenance '.

You're are platauxing extremely quick. Let's see if it's really the cals. If not that it might be an intolerance or something else


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The body's a little tough to make sense of some times. So that's why I want to see what happens when you reduce cals from your 'new maintenance '.
> 
> You're are platauxing extremely quick. Let's see if it's really the cals. If not that it might be an intolerance or something else


No problem mate. I'll probably start this at the weekend or monday. Will have to rejig a few things first.

I get slightly paranoid about a lot of carbs sometimes. I believe my grandpa was diabetic. I feel like theyre what bloats me to fvck and i often feel tired/groggy but i could be just paranoid.

When i cut weight before i didnt change any food types from what i eat now. Just reduced carbs. I got the reverse effect lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well do me a favour. Drop all the 300 from carbs


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 13 - Leg Workout 3*

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups:

60 x 8

75 x 6

Work Sets

(+5kg)

100 x 5,5,7 NTF (Personal Best)

Seated Ham Curls:

Warm Ups

25 x 12

Work Sets

39 x 10, 13 NTF (Personal Best)

Single Leg Press:

Warm Ups

34 x 12

Work Sets

(+2kg)

52 x 10,10 left (Personal Best)

52 x 10, 11 right (Personal Best)

Calf Press:

Warm Ups

39 x 15

52 x 12

Work Sets

(+4kg)

66 x 12, 9 NTF (Personal Best)

Final set supersetted with Leg Press Calf Press - 52 X 13

Pushups:

BW x 42 - failure, = 3 reps (Personal Best)

Chins/Pullups throughout - BW X 38 reps

(feel like I'm perhaps not giving these enough attention due to being in a bit of a rush always and machine hopping across the gym to do them or leaving them all to the end. Seems to be using up a lot of time.)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Doesnt it feel nice to rep out squats with two 20s each side?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Doesnt it feel nice to rep out squats with two 20s each side?


Haha yeah mate. Sure does! :thumb:

Wasn't too uncomfortable either which was a surprise as last weeks 95 was tough. It all seems to come down to how well my lower bavks recovers from the deadlifts (i can't call them that anymore lol)


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

156.75lbs this week so half a poind gained on the week. I put that down to last weeends occasional splurge of pizza, trifle, crisps and cider as well as a mcdonalds meal last night. Oops. I rarely stray thoigh so no worries.

Will be dropping 300 carb calories from monday for two weeks.

Measured my stomach this morning at its fattest point while fasted. Just under 34inch Will be interested to see where this is at in 2 weeks.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Going at about 2750 cals as of this morning. Using more of my carbs post workout after some reading on here.

Box squats this morning were fun. Used one of those decline ab benches as my box so managed to hit a depth slightly below parallel, some serious work to the hammies!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds good mate. You need to get a progress pic up!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Sounds good mate. You need to get a progress pic up!!!


I will get this arranged mate. Probably tomorrow morning at my least bloatedness lol.

Will also serve as a good comparison against a pic two weeks from now.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye. I need to get a pic up for comparison to my avi. I feel like i have halted a bit tbh past 2 weeks. You seem to be doing some big workouts how you finding them?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 14 - Push Workout 4*

Box Squats (below parallel position):

Warm Ups

Various weights to gauge

Work Sets

80 x 2 x 6 NTF

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups

30 x 8

42.5 x 6

Work Sets

57.5 x 5, 4 (Increase in reps - slowly creeping up!) taken to near failure. Was a possible 2x5 but no spot.

Rest Pause set - 40 x 16, 5, 4 NTF (Increase in reps, 25 target achieved)

DB Shoulder Press:

Warm Ups

10 x 12

Work Sets

16 x 10, 8, 8 (failure on last set) (increase in reps)

Dips:

BW X 10, 10, 9 (Increase in reps) last set to failure

During dips I started to feel a bit sh1tty, groggy in the throat and nose - familiar bad symptoms that I used to experience. I had planned to do skulls and lateral raises but instead I called it a day here.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye. I need to get a pic up for comparison to my avi. I feel like i have halted a bit tbh past 2 weeks. You seem to be doing some big workouts how you finding them?


Yeah get a nice side by side mate and revel in the gains :laugh: do you just mean halted in ohysique? Your steength still seemed to be on the up!

Workouts have been great, not trashing myself to failure has really helped me. Today is the first time i've really felt sh1tty in a bad kind of way which isnt bad 14weeks in. Particularly as everyone around me is also loaded with flu lol. Still managed to push up my lifts though in spite of this 

I always think my bench press progress is slow..a rep increase here and there in comparison to my dead and squat goi g up kgs a time but when i look back at what i was lifting and the fact that i was unable to ever get by that, the progress on it has been great. The pieman has taught me a lot. I knew i was killing my CNS but everywhere i looked said i was doing it right, walking out the gym a trembling wreck lis good lol. It wasnt for me anyway lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Progress pics of where my skinny-fat physique is currently at:

Front relaxed:



Front slight tense:



Wheels:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

You have put some size on mate. gj

how old are you btw


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> You have put some size on mate. gj
> 
> how old are you btw


Thanks man.

Im 30 now mate! Ancient! Lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i duno why i thought u were like 18 lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i duno why i thought u were like 18 lol


I wish mate. Although it's close to my girlfriends age :thumbup1:

Probably just cos i'm a skinny fvcker lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I do deadlifts tomorrow. I've generally been doing touch and go reps a la cutler/coleman style at 140kg. What should this roughly translate to on dead stop deadlifts? 120-130kg maybe? and does there need to be much control on the negative? I usually do all reps controlled but some guys i see dead stopping on youtube basically seem to let the weight go with very little control on the way down.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Try 130. You might shock yourself.

Personally I don't control it too much once it goes my knees as that's where most injuries happen.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah i'll give it a try. It'll be interesting for me anyway.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Try 130. You might shock yourself.
> 
> Personally I don't control it too much once it goes my knees as that's where most injuries happen.


Good call boss! 130Kg 3x5 dead stopping came up pretty easily still. Not bad on a diet lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Got on the scales this morning for fun, three days in 1.5lbs dropped.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool. Stick to the diet. For a few weeks. I have a hypothesis and want to see it out


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

No problem mate. I have to stick it out a couple of weeks anyway or the gf wont be happy lol. I get on her nerves making changes to diet :laugh:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fvck me i'm slacking with the logging. Yesterday's...

*Week 14 - Pull Workout 4 *

Deadlifts (This time with a dead stop):

Warm Ups

60 x8

97.5 x 6

Work Sets

130 x 5,5,5 NTF

Underhand BB Rows:

Warm Ups

30 x 8

45 x 6

Work Sets

57.5 x 8,8,8,6 (Progress with reps)

Kroc Rows:

Warm Ups

18 x 8

Work Sets

26 x 10, 8, 9 - failure on last set (Personal Best)

Incline DB Curls:

Warm Ups

8 x 8

Work Sets

(+2kg)

Work Sets

10 x 9,7,7 - last set failure (Personal Best)

Supersetted with..

Crunches BW x 35, 25, 25


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Great numbers. Really good buddy


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Great numbers. Really good buddy


Im enjoying those kroc rows mate. Good exercise :thumbup1:

Bring on squats in the morning!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 14 - Leg Workout 4*

Technically on a cut but who gives a fvck...

Squat:

Warm Ups

60 x 8

80 x 6

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

102.5 x 5,5,5 NTF (Personal Best)

Stiff Leg Deadlift:

Warm Ups

20 x 10

50 x 10

Work Sets

90 x 5 (Worked lower back more than hams so dropped)

70 x 8,9 NTF (Personal Best)

Single Leg Press:

Warm Ups

34 x 12

Work Sets

(+2kg)

L - 54 x 10, 11 NTF (Personal Best)

R - 54 x 10, 12 NTF (Personal Best)

Calf Press:

Warm Ups

52 x 12

Work Sets

66 x 12, 12, 12 (Personal Best)

Chinups

BW X 10, 8 NTF

Pushups

BW X 43 reps (+1rep) ( Personal Best)


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 15 - Push Workout 5*

Left out Box Squats as i can still barely walk following last Friday's leg routine. My hamstrings are hammered. It must be the introduction of SLDL to the routine that has done it. Anyway....

Barbell Bench Press:

Warm Ups

30 x 8

42.5 x 8

Work Sets

57.5 x 5,4 NTF (No change)

Rest Pause Set:

(+2.5kg)

42.5 x 12, 6, 4 NTF

DB Shoulder Press:

Warm Ups

12 x 8

Work Sets

16 x 10, 9, 10 - last set to faiure (Progression in reps)

Dips:

BW X 10,10,10, 7 - last set to failure (Progression in reps)

Face Pulls:

Warm Ups

14 x 10

18 x 10

Work Sets

27 x 8,8,8 - last set near failure


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure I can look you in the eye today


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm not sure I can look you in the eye today


 :lol: for pvssying out of squats? I'm walking like i've sh1t my pants :lol:

I think it was the right decision to drop them out today anyway mate, i've had a few sessions in a row now where i've been coughin up snot through my throat lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Had a discussion with my other half last night and it appears that i may be making use of the 'accessories' i have gathering dust pretty soon.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ha ha. Is she encouraging it then?

Are you struggling in other areas


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

:lol: She's always been quite supportive of the idea providing im upfront about it and dont hide it.. It's just been lying in the cupboard so long now that i'm getting told i blew money on it and not even using it. I always planned to use it but knew something was off with my training that had to be fixed. I was ill every month lol.

In terms of other areas...i wish! lol. I'm worse now than i've ever been and i don't quite know why that is I think i could put it down partly to your training routines lol, either that or its simply using something like zma. Nothing else has changed.. Tbh oneof my biggest concerns about aas use is that i'm goi g to become too rapey and pervy :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So when are you kicking off


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> So when are you kicking off


Not 100% decided, i'm going to try and have a physio look at my neck this week if possible and see if they can do some work on it and see what they think. Aside from pervyness, It's my other concern really as it just won't go away and on certain days (like today it's pretty sharp pain). It's possible i could be looking at 9th December though as i would ideally like pct complete by mid-april.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

awesome! What you got in the stash


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> awesome! What you got in the stash


It'll be very basic mate. No frontloading or any of that sh2t. I should respond awesome to test alone.

So it'll just be basic 12 weeks of test e pharma grafe 500mg per week.

Will be taking hcg at 2x500iu per week and adex 0.5mg eod as starting point

Pct will be nolvadex and clomid. I've ran the pct/hcg protocol past hacks so i'm happy with that.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sounds good. Id up it 600mg maybe. I made great gains on 500mg but felt it tapered off after a bit. whats your weight atm? Ausbuilt suggests 600mg for 20 weeks. I know that sounds a lot but tbh id do that if i was to run it by itself. doubt it would be a hard pct either.

12 weeks though at 500mg I put a stone on and got leaner lol ;D and as i said in other thread i reckon the gear was pretty crap (one vial was dodgy for sure).


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> sounds good. Id up it 600mg maybe. I made great gains on 500mg but felt it tapered off after a bit. whats your weight atm? Ausbuilt suggests 600mg for 20 weeks. I know that sounds a lot but tbh id do that if i was to run it by itself. doubt it would be a hard pct either.
> 
> 12 weeks though at 500mg I put a stone on and got leaner lol ;D and as i said in other thread i reckon the gear was pretty crap (one vial was dodgy for sure).


It's already purchased mate. I only have enough for the 12 weeks. The amps are also 250 per amp so getting 600mg shots would be a bit tricky lol.

I reckon 12 weeks will be enough to make some good progress. I wouldnt want to be on gear for prolonged periods plus i want it to be over with by mid april anyway.

I still believe diet and training will be the most important element anyway. If i get this right the rest will take care of itself.

Anyway i'll include some info on what i hope to ahieve.

My main goal is to try and hone in on weak areas namely upper bofy and bring some strength and physical appearance gains to these areas. Calves would also be a nice bonus.

I wont be doing as others seem to do and slamming 5million calories per day into my body on a bid to get as much size as i can. lol. My aim isnt to get as massive as possible. I think massive and stocky is stupid looking :laugh:. For this reason i hope to keep all bloat to a minimum also.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sounds good mate. really looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> sounds good mate. really looking forward to seeing your progress!


Cheers mate. I'll create a decent first cycle type log as well and include some pics as well as weight, measurements and caliper readings etc and update it all at decent intervals.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

from what ausbuilt has put on here 600mg for 20 weeks with no excerise = 2kg of fat loss.

so 500mg at 12 weeks with a good diet and weight training be good to see proper log.

what brand test e is it?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you reckon, you can get 4 sessions a week in whilst on Cycle?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> from what ausbuilt has put on here 600mg for 20 weeks with no excerise = 2kg of fat loss.
> 
> so 500mg at 12 weeks with a good diet and weight training be good to see proper log.
> 
> what brand test e is it?


Yeah i've seen a few of these studies, i think including the one aus posted. What i'm not sure about is how much of this would be retained.post cycle. If you dont train then itd surely all go to fvck anyway. I mean this happens to some extent with most people who do train lol.

I promise some good logging :laugh:

Brand is aburaihan...one of the most faked around lol. I'm confident that it's all good though. Source appears credible and the amps match up with the good ones posted around the web.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Do you reckon, you can get 4 sessions a week in whilst on Cycle?


I couldnt commit to it with any certainty on set days mate but there will be occassions where i may be able to yes.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I was thinking if you are going to do a PPL on gear. Getting 4 days in would be of massive benefit


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I was thinking if you are going to do a PPL on gear. Getting 4 days in would be of massive benefit


What do you think about just using PPL as and when?. For example, i typically do Legs Friday, so hypothetically say a Sunday becomes available then i do Push on Sunday rather than the usual Monday and then on Monday do pull, Weds Legs etc.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 15 - Pull Workout 5*

Okay, so once again, going off how I feel - I tried to preserve myself a bit today, I reduced volume slightly by taking out direct biceps just for this session.

&#8230;Training biceps is sh1t anyway right lol&#8230;.or maybe that's just cos I aint got any! :laugh:

Anyway&#8230;onto Business:

Deadlift:

Warm Ups:

60 x 8

100 x 6

Work Sets:

(+5kg)

135 x 5,5,5 NTF (Not bad! My 140kg deadlift touch and go style will be getting equalized soon)

Underhand Barbell Rows:

Warm Ups

25 x 10

42.5 x 6

Work Sets

57.5 x 8,8,8,7 last set failure (Progression in reps)

Kroc Rows:

Warm Ups

20 x 10

Work Sets

(+2kg)

L - 28 x 8, 5 to failure(Personal Best Weight) then dropped to 20 x 12 to failure

R - 28 x 9, 6 to failure (Personal Best Weight) then dropped to 20 x 12 to failure

Crunches:

BW x 25,25,25,25 NTF


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> What do you think about just using PPL as and when?. For example, i typically do Legs Friday, so hypothetically say a Sunday becomes available then i do Push on Sunday rather than the usual Monday and then on Monday do pull, Weds Legs etc.


precisely. You want to aim for a minimum 4 work outs in 8 days or you would be better off with a more full body orientated routine



bigtommay said:


> *Week 15 - Pull Workout 5*
> 
> Okay, so once again, going off how I feel - I tried to preserve myself a bit today, I reduced volume slightly by taking out direct biceps just for this session.
> 
> ...


solid workout again


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Not too sure on the best approach. There will be times where i can get an extra day but there coukd also be times where i could have to run a few weeks on just the three days. I can't really plan much out other than the three days. Unless i start taking my little girl into the gym with me and i'd rather not do that haha.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Marked all my jabs, ai dates pct etc onto a calendar. Planning for a 9th December start date.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Marked all my jabs, ai dates pct etc onto a calendar. Planning for a 9th December start date.


Whooo!!

Good luck mate I'm sure you'll boss it.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Whooo!!
> 
> Good luck mate I'm sure you'll boss it.


Cheers mate :thumbup1: , that's the plan :cool2: only took me about 6 months lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 15 - Leg Workout 5*

Was a bit pressed for time today, had a big meeting to prepare for etc so had to make a few modifications.

Barbell Squat:

Warm Ups

60 x 8

80 x 6

Work Sets

(+2.5kg)

105 x 5,5,5 NTF (Personal Best)

This was my first real war with the barbell squat! 3rd set was tough! However, I am now 'repping out' 1.5 x BW squats! No cheating.

Ham Curls:

Warm Ups

25 x 12

Work Sets

39 x 12, 10 NTF

Leg Press (Using Both Legs):

Warm Ups

52 x 10

86 x 8

Work Sets

(+10kg)

113 x 12, 15 NTF (Personal Best)

Calf Press:

Warm Ups

52 x 12

Work Sets

(+7kg)

73 x 10,10,10 NTF (Personal Best)

Chinups:

One set to failure - Slow and full stretch BW X 12

Pushups

BW x 25, 25 (last set failure)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Those chins are getting good. What's was your original best?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks mate.

I'm not sure what i started at. probably in the 6-8 rep range but i've never really performed them all with a full out stretch like that before. I'm also really able to feel the muscle working now and have far better control over the reps (i used to swing back and forth) so some decent progress has been made with them.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Scales this morning ...

Came in at 155.5lbs

Was 156.75 at start of 300carb drop. Dropped to 155.25 within 3 days but now seems to have gone back up the way. Macros have been on point every day apart from one cheat evening last weekend as normal.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you was you. I'd stay at those cals until the 2nd week of your cycle.

You should be able to maybe recomp at that level and get your self ready to explode when the test kicks in.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually think your weight will still go up next week on the scale. Let's see.

I also think you should get more fat from animal and eggs sources. Keeping cals the same


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If you was you. I'd stay at those cals until the 2nd week of your cycle.
> 
> You should be able to maybe recomp at that level and get your self ready to explode when the test kicks in.


Yeah mate i've read a bit about priming, would ideally be done before i start my cycle but probably okay to run into it a week or so. Do you think i should just stick with the same macros?

I think you're psychic on the fats from eggs lol as i've been eating a good bit more eggs in the last week and also with beans (since i read about you eating them). All within macros right enough. Ive also used evoo on meals.

I would ideally love to get rid of protein powders altogether i think with the exception of post workout as they just dont gill me up. Its just hard to anything else though while at work with just one break.

I considered chucking out protein powder and just drinking milk instead, i think it maybe eorks out slightly more expensove but it comes with more carvs and fats at the same time so i wouldnt require these so muvh from other parts of the diet.

Wouldnt mind your opinion on milk v protein powder mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Whey actually has a more complete amino profile than just milk. Whey Protein and milk originate from the same source so it's nothing too remarkable between them.

Whey is fine for convenience. It's just too many people think its a magic formula.

I treat it like a chocolate bar. A sugary fix, but an a way bump up protein.

Definitely not a replacement for beef!!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah ive used it long enough to realise it's not magic. Ill continue to use it ahead of milk then.

Tbh a lot of things i choose in diet are based off cost lol. Otherwise there would be beef for breakfast lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

*Week 16 - Push Workout 6*

Barbell bench Press:

Warm Ups

30 x 80

42.5 x 8

Work Sets

52.5 x 4,3 (failure) Bench is my achilles heel. The last two weeks have been 5, 4 and this week it goes down! Probably the first time this has happened to me in 16 weeks lol.

Rest Pause Set:

42.5 x 13, 6, 4 (One extra rep from last week for a rest pause set)

DB Shoulder Press:

Warm Ups

12 x 11

Work Sets

(+2kg)

18 x 8,8,9 - failure on last set (Personal Best)

Box Squats:

Warm Ups

50 x 6

Work Sets

(+5kg)

85 x 5 x 2

Close Grip Bench Press:

Warm Ups

20 x 8

Work Sets

40 x 8,8,6 - failure last set.

Box Squats:

85 x 5 NTF


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good work. I'll switch up your work out. I'm het lagged so will rewite to tomorrow morning at stupid early o'clock I wake up at


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good work. I'll switch up your work out. I'm het lagged so will rewite to tomorrow morning at stupid early o'clock I wake up at


Lol, hows your first day or so been mate? There's no hurry with that routine lol. I've been thinking about it and i think that it'll be best to gear it towards just the 3 days per week. Even if it means slightly longer workouts it'll probably be easier going on me. I don't want to be cutting into any daddy time or anything but if it ever arises that i have a spare day i'll probably try and use it!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thinking of possibly taking the rest of the week off.

Not been feeling optimum. Sneezing, bloofshot sorr eyes etc. Mild flu symptoms. I could feel a build up last week.

Fortunately nothing is full blown or at my chest yet.

Thinkin ahead of next week it might be better to try and fully recover or perhaps have just the one light session, depending on how i feel really


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh and 156.25 lbs today exactly 2 weeks after dropping 300 carb cals.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Take it easy next week. At most do two days. Test your 1rms and do no assistance.

Squat and OHP one day, dead and bench the other


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Take it easy next week. At most do two days. Test your 1rms and do no assistance.
> 
> Squat and OHP one day, dead and bench the other


Shall be an interesting start to the cycle lol. Be good as a comparsion to what my maximums will be at the end of the cycle.

I'll se how i go this week. I might just look to get a combined squat/deadlift session in at the end of the week if i'm feeling a lot better.

Sneezing my fvcking head off today. Can't complain. Ive not really had a break for 16 weeks apart from a few days injury lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get well soon mate lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> get well soon mate lol


Cheers mate. Same to you. I'm probably not as bad, just wanting to make sure i dont make it worse.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Not much been going on for me this week. Still sneezing and seem to have the head cold so stayed away from the gym.

Continued to eat as normal.

Will take some weight, measurements, bodyhfat, pics etc and start up a new journal either sunday or monday.

Next week will be 1rm testing as outlined above by simon.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck with the 1rm. hope the cold ****es off quickly! get better  )


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good luck with the 1rm. hope the cold ****es off quickly! get better  )


Cheers mate. Its just that time of year!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 156.25lbs so pretty much the same.

Also had 9 point caliper reading done and overall bodyfat at only 0.1% higher than when i measured in october. Therefoe a total lean body mass gain of 2lbs since 20th October.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats me on the darkside now.

Wow, was shaking like fvck but in all honesty it was the most painless things ever...it hurted more getting my calf bodyfat taken this morning!

Got pics and stats so will start a new journal soon!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Thats me on the darkside now.
> 
> Wow, was shaking like fvck but in all honesty it was the most painless things ever...it hurted more getting my calf bodyfat taken this morning!
> 
> Got pics and stats so will start a new journal soon!


Nice one mate!

I was shaking like mad as well but it doesn't hurt at all. Where did you inject?

Good luck!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol, i'm actually pretty jealous. good luck mate and prepare to get get hoooooj


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> I was shaking like mad as well but it doesn't hurt at all. Where did you inject?
> 
> Good luck!


Cheers mate! Yeah, you read so much about the pain, pip etc etc. I dunno..felt like nothin. Today just feels like a tiny brused feeling. I fid it in the glute mate.



simonthepieman said:


> lol, i'm actually pretty jealous. good luck mate and prepare to get get hoooooj


Hahaha, Thanks mate!

i have to remind myself of what my goals are with the cycle lol. If i get to 13+ stone i dont think i'll like it.

Haha Im jealous of your deadlift so we can both be jealous lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have fun mate


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> have fun mate


Cheers Mate.

Should hopefully be in the gym tomorrow. Trying to rearrange my days a bit this week to suit


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get some pics up when u can. I am sure the progress you will make will be crazy


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> get some pics up when u can. I am sure the progress you will make will be crazy


Yep mate. Got some pics and all my starting stats, bodyfat measurements yesterday morning. Will try and get it all posted tonight.

Will be jabbing my HCG tonight so i need to refamilarise myself with the whole reconstitution process first lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Took my first shot of hcg last night. Pins are tiny! Its funny becausr you watch all the vidros of how to reconstitute and it looks so simple then when it comes to actually doing it yourself you end up drawing fvcking air out of the vial along with the liquid etc.

Anyway got there in the end and prepped a vial for the next 5 weeks and stored in the fridge. My shots are 500iu each time (0.2 on slin pin - for my future reference)

Have started a new thread for my cycle o probably time to bring this one to an end.

Test e log here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/204438-bigtommays-first-time-test-e-experience.html


----------

